# الأقسام العامة > المنتدى التربوي و التعليم > ملتقى أولياء الأمور >  الي مسجلين عيالهم في الشويفات تعالوا نتجمع

## BusinesS_Women

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 


اشحالكم ؟؟؟؟ وشو رمضان وياكم .... الله يعينا على صيامه وقيامه 

انا مسجلة بنتي في الشويفات كيجي وين 
عمرها 3 سنوات و9 شهور 
حبيت افتح هالموضوع علشان نتناقش بخصوص المدرسه او اي شي يصادفناااا معاهم 

انا مسجلتنها شهر 3 ودفعنا اول قصد وكان 6500
وسولها مقابله والحين اتصلت فيهم اسال عن بدا الدراسه متى بيكون قالولي 19\9 
وسالت بخصوص الملابس قالولي تعالي اخذيهم من المدرسه نفسها 
(ما اتصلوا فينا يذكرونا بخصوص الملابس انا الي اتصلت ) وما اعرف كم قيمتهم 
بروح وبشوف وبوافيكم بالاخبار 
واي وحده مسجله عيالها تنظم للقروب وتخبرنا بتجربتها او شو ناويه تسوي 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة تقليل وقت مشاهدة الطفل للتلفزيون... 
افكار لقضاء اجازة صيف ممتعة للاطفال 
افضل مشروبات مفيده للاطفال 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن تربية الطفل في عمر... 
نصائح لتشجيع الطفل على تناول الطعام الصحي 
تقرير عن اسباب واعراض وطرق علاج اضطراب القلق... 
طريقة التعامل مع عصبية الاطفال بذكاء 
نصائح للامهات لتجهيز الطفل للذهاب للحضانة... 
نصائح للاباء للتعبير عن حبهم لأبنائهم 
افضل طرق تشجيع الطفل على المذاكرة والتركيز

----------


## هند سلطان

للرفع

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

السلام عليكم حبوبه
عيالي في الشويفات لكن فرع الشارقه, حبيت انظم للجروب وياكم و افيدج. الملابس تقدرين تاخذينهم اي وقت و يختلف السعر على حسب العمر. حطي في بالج تقريبا الف درهم.
مو تخترعين من المبلغ يمكن لأني اشتري وايد حق عيالي, اشتري لبس الرياضه و الشتوي و الصيفي و اشتري حق عيالي الأثنين.
اي استفسار ثاني انا بالخدمه.

----------


## ام السنافي

صحيح الدراسه 19-9
وانا اشتريت الملابس للبنتي والسنه كيجي ون..

----------


## سوارة

شو يدرسون الكيجي 1

----------


## BusinesS_Women

> للرفع


 تسلمين على الرفع وياريت تشاركينا بتجبرتج 



> السلام عليكم حبوبه
> عيالي في الشويفات لكن فرع الشارقه, حبيت انظم للجروب وياكم و افيدج. الملابس تقدرين تاخذينهم اي وقت و يختلف السعر على حسب العمر. حطي في بالج تقريبا الف درهم.
> مو تخترعين من المبلغ يمكن لأني اشتري وايد حق عيالي, اشتري لبس الرياضه و الشتوي و الصيفي و اشتري حق عيالي الأثنين.
> اي استفسار ثاني انا بالخدمه.


هلا والله عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
تسلمين اختي على ردج وتقريبا انتي اكثر وحده شجعني كلامها اسجل بنتي في هالمدرسه 
انا اول مره فما اعرف شو المعروض يعني عادي اخذ الشتوي ولبس الرياضه 




> صحيح الدراسه 19-9
> وانا اشتريت الملابس للبنتي والسنه كيجي ون..


 هلا والله انتي في خليفة ا شو خذتي من الملابس وكم كلفج وما قالولج اي معلومه عن بدا الدراسه اي شي اي شي ممكن تفيدينا فيه 



> شو يدرسون الكيجي 1


اعتقد انجليزي وعربي وتربية اسلامه هذا الي اعرفه ما ادري اذا فيه ماث وسينس

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

حبوبه عادي تقدرين تاخذين كل شي شتوي وصيفي احسن كل شي مره وحده عن الزحمه بعدين
وبالنسبه للي تسأل شو يأخذون في كي جي ١ يأخذون وايد ماشاءالله.
Math
Phonics
Language
عربي
المواد السابقه كلها كتب والكتب هذي تكون في المدرسه ويوم الخميس يطرشون مع كل طفل فايل فيه كل الاوراق اللي اشتغلوها بالمدرسه.
يعطونهم دين بعد لكن ماله كتاب.
اي استفسار ثاني أنا بالخدمه خواتي

----------


## BusinesS_Women

رحت اليوم أخذ اللبس. أول شيء ما عيبني انهم ما وضحولنا أو حد شرحلنا وضع الملابس كم قطعه نأخذ وهل لازم نفس الشئ أو عادي نشتري من برع المهم المكان كان زحمه وأنا أول بيبي يدخل المدرسه عندي يعني يشرحون حق إلي فال كي جي شو نأخذ أنا ما عيبتنئ القطع رديئة والأسعار مبالغين فيها بغيت أسأل عادي أفصللها أو أخذلها جاهز مثلا لبس الرياضه

----------


## MAMAT MAHR

انا بنتي بسجلها ان شاءالله ع السنه اليديده والتسجيل يكون في شهر 12 او 1 
فانا من الحين افكر وين اسجلها احس ها التجمع وايد بيفيدني 

محتاره ادخلها الشويفات ولا لاء لانها اول واحد من عيالي ادخلة المدرسة 
وماعرف حد مدخل عيالة مدرسة خاصة الا اخواني واهلنا اغلبيتهم مدرسة الامارات الوطنية او النهضة 

وانا ابا مكان برع بوظبي وتكون مدرسة قويه وزينة .. عشان تستمر فيها وما انقلها من مدرسه لمدرسه

----------


## mariam2004

انا بعد افكر اسجل بنتي ان شا الله بعد سنه ..... بس عندي كذا سوال عن الشويفات ..... متى يخلص دوام الكجي ون 

وكيف طريقه التعليم .... وعندهم رحلات ... شو رايكم في الشويفات بشكل عام .... كم تقريبا اسعار الكيجي ون...

----------


## BusinesS_Women

> انا بنتي بسجلها ان شاءالله ع السنه اليديده والتسجيل يكون في شهر 12 او 1 
> فانا من الحين افكر وين اسجلها احس ها التجمع وايد بيفيدني 
> 
> محتاره ادخلها الشويفات ولا لاء لانها اول واحد من عيالي ادخلة المدرسة 
> وماعرف حد مدخل عيالة مدرسة خاصة الا اخواني واهلنا اغلبيتهم مدرسة الامارات الوطنية او النهضة 
> 
> وانا ابا مكان برع بوظبي وتكون مدرسة قويه وزينة .. عشان تستمر فيها وما انقلها من مدرسه لمدرسه


حياج الله ويانا في هالتجمع وان شالله انفيدج الي معروف عن الشويفات انها مدرسه قويه خلينا نجرب وبنفيدج ان شالله




> انا بعد افكر اسجل بنتي ان شا الله بعد سنه ..... بس عندي كذا سوال عن الشويفات ..... متى يخلص دوام الكجي ون 
> 
> وكيف طريقه التعليم .... وعندهم رحلات ... شو رايكم في الشويفات بشكل عام .... كم تقريبا اسعار الكيجي ون...


دوامهم وايد طويل من الساعه 8 الى 3 وعشر الله يعينهم والله يوصل مع اللبس تقريبا 20 الف 
خلينا نجرب وبنفيدج ان شالله

----------


## باحثة حقوق

انا رحت اليوم و اشتريت اللبس و الصراحة كان وايد زحمة بس الحمدالله خلصنا

----------


## MGucci

مرحبا
انا ولدي جريد1

للحين ما خذيت له شي..
بعد العيد ان شالله بروح .. وبخبركم
بس ابصراحه اذا ماعجبني لبسهم والا شفته "لو كواليتي"..راح اشتري له من برا
وهم بكيفهم...يحتشرون والا يسكتون..
بالنسبه للاكل ..كيف نظامهم؟!
والانشطه؟والواجبات...

مشكورين ع هالتجمع ويعطيكم الف عافيه

----------


## ][ام نوف][

بسير باجر اخذ لبنتي 
بس ما ادري اذا عادي اخذلها من برا او لا 
لانها بكري واول وحده من العايله اللي ادش مدرسه الشويفات 
والله يستر

----------


## أم خلفان77

مرحبا 
انا بصراحة اشكر اختي طيبة الكويتية اللي اقنعتني بتدخيل بنتي للشويفات ولحمدلله الحين مخلصة الكجي 1 و2- ورايحة جريد ون .
فرع ام القيوين 
مرتاحة لحمدلله معاهم صح دوامهم طويل بس بصراحة يخلصون كل واجباتهم ويحفظونهم ومريحتني فديتها بنتي لما اجيك على مستواها واللي خذته استانس ويحفظونهم سور قصيرة .
بس خاطري ادخلها مركز تحفيظ لكن ترجع متاخرة وحاليا قاعدة ادور على محفظة تيني البيت لو بالاسبوع 3 مرات .
ملابسهم غالية ومب زود ودلتني حرمة ع محل يبيع القطع فام القيوين واتصور عادي اشل خامتهم لموهنس وبيطلع لي نفس درجة الرمادي .
والتفصيل في خياط زي المدارس في شارع الوحدة .
انا شخصيا استلمت الملابس قبل رمضان ومعزمة افصل لبنتي تنورة بجيب خلفي وطويلة شوي لانه تنورتهم كانها شورت ولونها يملح بسرعه و باهته وبنوتي فديتها مصرة وتصيح تبا شرات ربيعتها ولما سالت امها خبرتني السر .

مبناهم مب زود وحتى فرع الشارجة وخبرتهم هالنقطة عالمبالغ اللي يستلمونها والاعداد الكبيرة من الطلاب ما شي تطوير وترفيه في الفصول والمبنى المدرسي .
رحلات بعد للكي جي ماشي تبدأ من جريد 1 والعام اللي فات شفت طلاب الشويفات في كيدزينيا.

----------


## BusinesS_Women

> انا رحت اليوم و اشتريت اللبس و الصراحة كان وايد زحمة بس الحمدالله خلصنا


هلا والله حياج الله ويانا في هالتجمع صح انا يوم رحت واايد زحمه كاان والوافدين والهنود واستغربت منهم وايد ماخذين وانا واقفه مب عارفه كم اخذلها بس الحمدلله خلصت المشكله مب عايبتني القطعه وما اعرف هل مسموح اخذلها من برع والا مخالف 




> مرحبا
> انا ولدي جريد1
> 
> للحين ما خذيت له شي..
> بعد العيد ان شالله بروح .. وبخبركم
> بس ابصراحه اذا ماعجبني لبسهم والا شفته "لو كواليتي"..راح اشتري له من برا
> وهم بكيفهم...يحتشرون والا يسكتون..
> بالنسبه للاكل ..كيف نظامهم؟!
> والانشطه؟والواجبات...
> ...


 هلا والله فيج اختي ما اعرف اذا عادي والا لا الانه مول مب شي الكوالتي شكلهم رديء وبنتي صغيرونه ومبهدل اللبس طالع عليها والله يعافيج اختي ولا تنسين تتواصلين ويانا




> بسير باجر اخذ لبنتي 
> بس ما ادري اذا عادي اخذلها من برا او لا 
> لانها بكري واول وحده من العايله اللي ادش مدرسه الشويفات 
> والله يستر


حتى انا بنتي اول وحده من عيالي يدخل السكول وبجرب الشويفات اذا اوكي بدخل ولدي معاها ان شالله كلنا نسال نفس السؤال والله يعين 




> مرحبا 
> انا بصراحة اشكر اختي طيبة الكويتية اللي اقنعتني بتدخيل بنتي للشويفات ولحمدلله الحين مخلصة الكجي 1 و2- ورايحة جريد ون .
> فرع ام القيوين 
> مرتاحة لحمدلله معاهم صح دوامهم طويل بس بصراحة يخلصون كل واجباتهم ويحفظونهم ومريحتني فديتها بنتي لما اجيك على مستواها واللي خذته استانس ويحفظونهم سور قصيرة .
> بس خاطري ادخلها مركز تحفيظ لكن ترجع متاخرة وحاليا قاعدة ادور على محفظة تيني البيت لو بالاسبوع 3 مرات .
> ملابسهم غالية ومب زود ودلتني حرمة ع محل يبيع القطع فام القيوين واتصور عادي اشل خامتهم لموهنس وبيطلع لي نفس درجة الرمادي .
> والتفصيل في خياط زي المدارس في شارع الوحدة .
> انا شخصيا استلمت الملابس قبل رمضان ومعزمة افصل لبنتي تنورة بجيب خلفي وطويلة شوي لانه تنورتهم كانها شورت ولونها يملح بسرعه و باهته وبنوتي فديتها مصرة وتصيح تبا شرات ربيعتها ولما سالت امها خبرتني السر .
> 
> ...


هلا اختي حياج الله معانا نحن فرع بوظبي خليفه الف ومبناهم يديد وكبير وبخصوص الملابس زين سويتي 

بنات شو رايكم نتشارك بالافكار بخصوص اللانج بوكس ما اعرف شو احطلها وبنتي من النوع الي يتشرط مب اي شي يعيبها 
شاركونا بافكاركم

----------


## BusinesS_Women

للرفع

----------


## شوق22

فدييييييييييييييييتكم انا ولدي سجلته بالشويفات على طول دخلته كى جي 2 بس مب عارفه راح يستوعب او لا او صعب عليه لان عمره 5 سنوات شوووو رايكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لان مااريد تطوفه سنه 
وللحين مارحت اخذ ملابس لاحد دق علينا ولاشي لازم بنفسج تسالين ودقين 
بزنس وومن فديتج حتى انا ولدي يتشرط مايحب ياكل اي شي وايد افكر بخصوص الاكل

----------


## ام حور

انا بنتي كيجي 2 وخذوا عني 30 الف مع الباص والوجبات

----------


## فراشه الحقل

اخيرا حصلنا تجمع لامهات الشويفات

اختيه ام خلفان 77 انا ان شاء الله بنتي سجلتها ها السنه كي جي ون وبنقلها فرع ام قوين

سرت من من يومين خذتلها لبس...وماكنت عارفه شو اخذ ...وبنتي فديتها صغيروووونه واللبس كبير عليها

شكلي بسوي شراااااتج وبشتريلها بس مب الحين ...خبريني من وين تاخذين الخام واي خياط تفصلينه....

ولو تخبريني اكثر عن فرع ام قوين

----------


## wideeyes

انا خذت حق ولدي القطع وسرة الحسناء وفصلتتله شورت وبنطلون وركبولي الشعار مالهم .. لانه كانت ملابسهم وايد امبهدله على ولدي وخذت القطع من مدينة زايد كان فرق وايد بصيط في اللون بس الحمدلله محد لاحظ ^_^

----------


## فراشه الحقل

حلو هذا التجمع بنستفيد كلنا منه

----------


## فراشه الحقل

للرفع

----------


## أرفق ترفق

للرفع

----------


## مبتسمةمتفائلة

و الله بخاطري انقل بنتي الشويفات عشان افتك من الوجبات بس دبي اعتقد ما بحصل مكان لازم اضل الاحق فيهم سنتين او اكثر بشوف العام القادم ان شاء الله

----------


## MAMAT MAHR

انا بعد كنت بسأل عن اليهال والكبار سواءا كانو بنات ولا اولاد

هم مختلطين في وقت الفسحه ولا كيف ولين اي مرحله لو مختلطين 


احس ها التجمع بيفيدنا  :Smile:  اشكر راعية الموضوع

----------


## شوق22

اليوم سرت عسب اخذ ملابس بس شووووووووووو الزحمه ورجعت ماخذت

----------


## باحثة حقوق

مرحبا خواتي ......
شلونكم خبرونا شو اليهال مع المدرسة انا الحمدالله اليوم بنتي داومت (gr1)و بنتي الثانية يوم الاحد (kg1 )الله يوفق الجميع

----------


## BusinesS_Women

مرحبا شخباركم يا أمهات وشخبار عئالكم الحلوين بالنسبه لي أنا. طرشولنا مسج نشوف كلاساتهم وين رحنا وشفت معلقين الأسماء على الباب وعرفت رقم الصف ورحت بعدهم مش مرتبين الكلاس عدل خليت بنتي تتعرف على الصف وحلو استأنست بس كانوا حاطين اسمها على طاوله اخر الصف وهيه صغيرونه وحذالها ولد اتصلت قالولي انه الترتيب عشوائي لين أول يوم المش اتغير أماكنهم

----------


## BusinesS_Women

للرفع وينكم. شو تجهيزاتكم

----------


## شوق22

هلااااااااااااااا بزنس انا ولدي يووم الخميس كان اول يوم له دوام الحمدلله وايد كان مستانس لان السالفه فيها العاب وحركات خخخخخ

----------


## باحثة حقوق

انشاءالله باجر اول يوم دراسي لبنتي kg1

----------


## BusinesS_Women

أنا بعد بنتي نفس بنتج اليوم أول يوم جهزنا الانج بوكس خلونا نتبادل الأفكار حتى لو بالصور أنا حطيتلها عيش أبيض ونقانق صغار وبطاطا ودونات صغار وعصير 
وفديتها كانت فرحانه ووصلها أبوها

----------


## باحثة حقوق

الحمدالله بنتي الصغيرة( kg1) رجعت من المدرسة و هي مستانسه لانه الصبح لما وديناها انا و ابوها كان مشاءالله اليهال يصيحون فخافت بس الحمدالله ما صاحت وياهم

----------


## BusinesS_Women

والله إتعقدت اليهال يصيحون وبنتي خائفه وتمت تصيح وياهم 
أي صف بنتج ان شالله تكون مع بنتي وأيد جنسيات وياهم فالصف حذالها هندي وصيني وما أدري بعد المواطنين أقل ومافي شيء يشجعهم ييلسون يعطونهم يلونون وبس ما يخلونهم يطلعون يلعبون فالبلي قرأوند ووائد يطولون اليوم تقولي باجر ما بتروح

----------


## BusinesS_Women

للرفع

----------


## باحثة حقوق

BusinesS_Women شلونج انا بنتي في kg1 k مدرسة الشويفات فرع الشارجة و انتي بنتج في اي صف الله يحفظها شجعيها على المدرسة و حبيبها في المدرسة و انشاءالله فترة و تعدي و بتتعود على المدرسة

----------


## BusinesS_Women

أها أنا على بالي الشويفات إلي في خليفه أ ان شالله أحاول

----------


## BusinesS_Women

للرفع

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

سلام عليكم
اشلونكم كلكم خواتي؟
اشلون العيال مع دوامات المدرسه؟ 
عيالي مستانسين الحمدلله و مهيصين خصوصا الكبير يقولي انا الحين كبرت و صرت ريال التيتشر ما تطلع ويانا بالبريك بروحنا نطلع. ليش انه في جريد 2
و الصغير الحمدلله بس اليوم يبجي يقولي ما ادري منو باق الجاكيت ماله فزعلان. قلت له باجر اروح اشوف منو ماخذه منك

اختي باحثة حقوق اشلونك, عساج بخير؟؟
طمنيني عن البنات ان شاءالله مستانسين مع المدرسه؟ و الكبيره في اي صف من جريد 1؟ لأنه ولدي الصغير جريد 1 E
اتمنى يكون مع بنتج

----------


## فراشه الحقل

هلا وغلا حبوبات 

كيف كان الاسبوع الاول معااااكم 

بنتي ف شوفات ام قوين ....الحمدالله لين الحين مشي مشااكل ....بس الدوام وااااايييييييبييييييييييد طويل فترد البيت تعباااانه

اقول الي كانوا عيالها كي جي ون شو كنتو تدرسووونهم في البيت ...

اقترح اختيه طيبه كويته تغيرين عنوان وتشيلين كل شويفات خليفه 
خليها بس شويفات عشان يكون عام.....

بخصوص اللبس بنتي واااااايد ضئيله فالقمصان والتي شيرت طالع عود ومبهدل,,,, حد عنده افكار او اماكن يخيطون ملابس مع الشعار

----------


## ام حور

والله انها مسخرة تصدقون دافعه لهم شيك ب30 ألف مقدم للكيجي 2 ويوم رحت اليوم ابي اتاكد البنت تاخذ وجبة او لا قالي انتي مومسجلتنها قلتله ليش عيل دفعت هالمبلغ ان شاء الله وانا دمتأكدة دافعتلكم كل شي ما عرف شو يرد عقب اكتشفنا بدل لا ياخذ اقساط 3 تيرمات ماخذ اربع وطو كاتبنها وجبة كاتبنها تيرم رابع قلتله عيل امبين عندكم السعر كبير ومن دون لانش و4 فصول وساكتين ليش الأخذ سهل بس الترجيع ومحاسبتكم صعبة

----------


## ام حور

نسيت أسأل سؤال في كتب للكيجي 2 نروح نستلمها مادري اخاف بعد يباله تأكيد مع هالمدرسة الي من دون ضمير 
يعني مثلا لوكنتي دافعة شيك قدرة 1000 للملابس وخذيتي وخلصيتي ما بيخبرونج باقيلج بعد خذي فيه او خذيه استرجعيه لالالالا تحلمين ماشي الا انتي تتيقظين من هالنقطة بنات لاتخلونهم يقصون علينا اللي لها حق تاخذه

----------


## أرفق ترفق

انتي بنتج أي صف؟؟؟
أنا ولدي في صف KG1 H في خليفة أ

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

بصراحه خواتي احنا ولا مره دفعنا لعيالنا علشان اكل المدرسه.
اكل البيت اضمن و انظف.
و بعدين ليش تدفون شيكات, الكاش هم احسن لأنه سهاله يردون لكم الباقي
بصراحه الله يعينكم خواتي.

----------


## باحثة حقوق

السلام عليكم خواتي شلونكم 
اختي طيبة الكويتية شلونج و الحمدالله على السلامة للاسف حبيبتي بنتي مو في صف ولدج بنتي في gr1 b و الحمدالله البنات مستانسين بالمدرسة و الامور الحمدالله بخير و الله يوفق عيالنا يارب

----------


## باحثة حقوق

انا مع اخت طيبة الكويتية الكاش احسن بوايد

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

هلا والله بباحثة الحقوق
يلا الحمدلله بس العيال جذي بنفس المبنى ممكن نشوف بعض. انتي اللي تروحين تاخذين البنوته ولا ترجع بالباص؟؟؟

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

هلا والله بباحثة الحقوق
يلا الحمدلله بس العيال جذي بنفس المبنى ممكن نشوف بعض. انتي اللي تروحين تاخذين البنوته ولا ترجع بالباص؟؟؟

----------


## باحثة حقوق

هلا اخت طيبة الكويتية 
حاليا انا في اجازة سنوية من الدوام فاخذهم انا اما بعدين الخدامة تخذهم مع السايق

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

الله يسهل امور الجميع يارب و نشوف بعض بالمدرسه 
و ان شاءالله ترتاحين في اجازتج يارب

----------


## ام حور

انزين في كتب للكيجي 2 او لا ؟ وكم سعرها ؟

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

فيه كتب طبعا و العيال يستعملونها في الصف بس, و بنهاية اسبوع يطرشون فايل مع اليهال فيه الأوراق اللي استعملوها من الكتب
لكن على كم بالضبط ما اعرف اعتقد اقل من 1000 درهم

----------


## فراشه الحقل

انزين الي عيالهم في كي جي 

كيف نظام نوم العيال عندكم.....

ابغي انظم رقاد بنتي

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> انزين الي عيالهم في كي جي 
> 
> كيف نظام نوم العيال عندكم.....
> 
> ابغي انظم رقاد بنتي


السلام عليكم حبوبه
عيالي لما كانوا في الكي جي كنت اخليهم ينامون من الساعه 8 و اذا قبل يكون احسن و ينشون من الرقاد الساعه 6 و نص الصبح او 7 بالكثير, بجذي ماشاءالله عليهم يشبعون نوم و ما يتعبون بالمدرسه و لما يرجعون ما ينامون نتغدى ويا بعض و ندرس اشويه و بعدها يلعبون لين وقت عشاهم و بعدها سباحه و نوم.
و بصراحه ليما الحين ماشيه وياهم على هالنظام بس الحين كبروا اشويه ممكن يقعدون لين 9 لكن بعد جذي خلاص ازفهم و ان شفت واحد منهم جدامي ياويله مني ههههههههه ام شريره

----------


## BusinesS_Women

بنأت الفايل إلي عطونا إياه نرجعه معاهم وإلا نخليه عندنا وبخصوص الكي جي مطرشيلنا ورقه كاتبين فيها نحط لهم ملابس احتياط هل نحط ملابس المدرسه وإلا ملابس البيت 
وبخصوص البي أي حصة الرياضه. 
نلبسهم من البيت وإلا نحط ملابسهم في شنطه

----------


## باحثة حقوق

مرحبا خواتي 

انا بالنسبة لبناتي وحدة قريد ون و الثانية كيجي ون 
الساعة 7:00 وقت السبوح قبل النوم 
7:30 وقت العشا 
8:00 وقت النوم 
و الصبح يقومون الساعة 06:15 علشان اسوي شعورهم ههههههه يبيله وقت بس يقومون بنشاط و بدون صيحة لانه نامو مبجر
BusinesS_Women اختي حطيلها ملابس البيت الاضافية انا طرشت لهم ملابس البيت و الفايل عزيزتي ترجعينه يوم الاحد و برد لج يوم الخميس

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

نفس ما قالت اختي الباحثه الفايل نرجعه للمدرسه يوم الأحد
لكن الأوراق اللي فيه تخلينها في البيت عندج
و ملابس البي اي لبسيهم من البيت احسن

----------


## فراشه الحقل

زين 
اخت طيبه شو الانشطه الي يسونها فـُـــًــْ?َ الصف بالنسبه لكي جي ون 
ومتى يبدوون الدراسه خصوصا لين مـْ?ـْْـْْْاًّ بتاقلمون باجي الطلاب علِـَے الدراسه

----------


## رقيقة

انا عيالي صار لهم سنتين فهالمدرسة يعني هذي السنة الثانية لهم وبنقلهم عالسنة الياية 
المدرسة وايد فيها هنود ووافدين وباكستانيين يعني كل ربع عيالي من هالجنسيات احس عيالي يدورون حد مثلهم ما يلقون الا بالقوة 
الدراسة فيها قوية وماعليها كلام طبعا 
بس كل حد كان يقول لي انها تبشيرية وما كنت اصدق كلام الناس وسجلتهم وندمت 
لاني سمعت بنتي وهي في الكيجي 2 اتقول قصة حق خواتها الاصغر منها ومحتمى القصة ان في الله اثنين ومن هالخرابيط وطبعا هذي معتقدات مسيحية هم يغيرون افكار عيالنا بطريقة خبيثة وغير مباشره 
وانا ما كنت فاهمة التبشير بشكل واضح واللي فهمته الحين ان معناته انهم يطمسون تعاليم الدين الاسلامي ويبعدون الطفل عنه وهذا اللي فعلا حاصل فالشويفات 
انا كنت اعتبر كلام الناس خربطان وما اصدقه لين بروحي خضت التجربة وشفت النتيجة 
الصراحة نحن محاسبين وين انعلم عيالنا يعني الله ايحاسبنا لان نحن المسؤولين عن هالشي

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> زين 
> اخت طيبه شو الانشطه الي يسونها فـُـــًــْ?َ الصف بالنسبه لكي جي ون 
> ومتى يبدوون الدراسه خصوصا لين مـْ?ـْْـْْْاًّ بتاقلمون باجي الطلاب علِـَے الدراسه



السلام عليكم حبوبه
عندهم في الصف وايد انشطه و اذكر منها الرسم و التلوين. ياخذونهم يخلونهم يشوفون رسوم متحركه و افلام تعليميه. يقرون لهم قصص. عندهم طبعا اليوم الرياضي و فيه مسابقات لليهال.
عندهم يوم البي ايه ممكن اليهال ينزلون حوض السباحه الصغير.
عندهم كمبيوترات صغار تعليميه يلعبون فيها. مو متذكره كل شي هذا اللي في بالي الحين.
و بالنسبه للدراسه لا تحاتين في كي جي 1 بيعلمونهم وايد شغلات و كل حرف من الحروف بيتمون يعيدون و يزيدون فيه لمدة اسبوع سواء عربي او انجليزي.
في الغالب يبدون من ثاني اسبوع خلاص. 
اي استفسار حبوبه انا في الخدمه

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> انا عيالي صار لهم سنتين فهالمدرسة يعني هذي السنة الثانية لهم وبنقلهم عالسنة الياية 
> المدرسة وايد فيها هنود ووافدين وباكستانيين يعني كل ربع عيالي من هالجنسيات احس عيالي يدورون حد مثلهم ما يلقون الا بالقوة 
> الدراسة فيها قوية وماعليها كلام طبعا 
> بس كل حد كان يقول لي انها تبشيرية وما كنت اصدق كلام الناس وسجلتهم وندمت 
> لاني سمعت بنتي وهي في الكيجي 2 اتقول قصة حق خواتها الاصغر منها ومحتمى القصة ان في الله اثنين ومن هالخرابيط وطبعا هذي معتقدات مسيحية هم يغيرون افكار عيالنا بطريقة خبيثة وغير مباشره 
> وانا ما كنت فاهمة التبشير بشكل واضح واللي فهمته الحين ان معناته انهم يطمسون تعاليم الدين الاسلامي ويبعدون الطفل عنه وهذا اللي فعلا حاصل فالشويفات 
> انا كنت اعتبر كلام الناس خربطان وما اصدقه لين بروحي خضت التجربة وشفت النتيجة 
> الصراحة نحن محاسبين وين انعلم عيالنا يعني الله ايحاسبنا لان نحن المسؤولين عن هالشي


السلام عليكم
والله ما اعرف شو اقولج حبوبه,لكن الجنسيات هذي بتلقينها في كل المدارس و الله يعني شي طبيعي و لازم نتقبله لكن انتي اهم شي تابعي عيالج و شوفي ربعهم و اخلاقهم مو مهم الجنسيه

و بالنسبة لسالفة انه المدرسه تبشيريه هذا شي ما مر علي ليما الحين, ولدي الكبير الحين اربع سنين في المدرسه و الصغير 3 و ماشاءالله عمرهم ما يوني البيت و تكلموا عن شي غلط عن الدين. 
مره عيالي قاعدين مع ولد جيرانه و قام يقولهم سوالف وايد غلط عن الدين. بعد ما مشى عيالي يو يسئلوني صج فيه جذي و صج الله جي و من خرابيط اليهال هذي.
رديت عليهم بهدوء قلت لهم ماما مو كل واحد يكلمنا عن الدين و عن الله كلامه صح. و مو كل واحد كبير يعني خلاص فاهم كل شي و يعرف كل شي. قلت لهم انا مثلكم وايد اشياء ما اعرفها و ابي اتعلمها. اي شي تبون نعرفه ندوره ويا بعض بالكتب اذا ما عرفت اجاوبكم. و الحمدلله من بعدها اي شي اييون يسئلوني اذا احد قالهم شي.
انتي خلج ورا بنتج و سئليها شنو تعلمت بالمدرسه و شنو قالوا لهم و علميها الصح بهدوء و من المصدر الصح الكتب.
الله يحفظ عيالنا يارب و يصلحهم

----------


## باحثة حقوق

اللهم احفظ عيالنا يارب

----------


## باحثة حقوق

انا بنتي الي في كجي ون بدوا معاهم الدراسة من الاسبوع الفات علموها a و طريقة كتابة الحرف و نمبر ون و اللون الاحمر

----------


## باحثة حقوق

للرفع

----------


## ام ريون

شي طيب للرفع

----------


## BusinesS_Women

نفس بنتي علومهم هالاشياء. واليوم غائبه مزجمه شوي وما رضت تروح أنا مقتنعه بالمدرسه ؤاحس عندهم نظام

----------


## BusinesS_Women

السلام عليكم يا أمهات بغيت استفسر متى اجازة الكي جي ون فالعيد. ومتى ندفع القسط الثاني

----------


## سوارة

اللهم إن كان رزقي في السماء فأنزله وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه وإن كان بعيدا فقربه وإن كان قريبا فيسره وإن كان قليلا فكثره وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لي فيه.

----------


## أرفق ترفق

ضروووووووووري بنات 
ردو علي منو احسن مدرسة للكي جي 1 في خليفة أ
أنا ولدي في صف kg 1 h

بلييييييييييييييييز ردو علي
وكل المدرسات نفس المستوى ولا لا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## باحثة حقوق

اختي BusinesS_Women نحن دفعنا القسط الثاني من دشوا اليهال المدرسة بشهر تسعة و قالو لنا القسط الثالث بشهر 12 و سلامات ما تشوف بنتج شر

----------


## BusinesS_Women

بخصوص الاخت إلي سألت عن أفضل مدرسه ما أدرئ والله هاي تجربتنا الأولئ أنا بنتي في سي معلمتهم اسمها لورا شكلها زينه والله يهديها لهم 
أختي باحثة حقوق هم اتصلوا فيكم وإلا بروحكم دفعتوا الانه محد قاللنا بخصوص القسط الثاني 
الشر ماييج حبيبتي

----------


## alsaaadah

هلااا .. انا بعد ولدي كي جي2 ف الشويفات الشارجة ... بنضم وياكم  :Smile:

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

بالنسبة للأقساط هم مخبرينا من قبل
انه عندنا 3 اقساط الأول ندفعه لما نسجل العيال شهر 3
الثاني ندفعه شهر 9 و المدرسه بعد يطرشون نوتس علشان يذكرونكم لو كنتوا ناسين
الثالث و الأخير يكون شهر 12 و نفس الشي المدرسه يطرشون نوتس ويا العيال للتذكير.
و شهر 3 عاد يبدي التسجيل للسنه اللي بعدها

----------


## باحثة حقوق

BusinesS_Women لا اختي ما خبرونا كنت رايحة بخصوص اني اكنسل الباص لانه عيالي حطينا لهم سايق فشفت الناس تدفع فدفعنا وياهم و قالونا و نحن ظاهرين من انه القسط الثالث بشهر 12

----------


## BusinesS_Women

المشكله انهم ما اتصلوا ولا طرشوا نوتس 
بغيت أسالكم متى اجازتهم فالعيد وهل في اجازات قريبه

----------


## ام راشـد

هالسنه انا ولدي في KG 2 وبنتي KG1 الشويفات فرع ام القيوين والحمدلله لين احين الامور طيبه

بس اتريا يفتحون الكافتيريا مالهم وان شاء الله يكون شي خدمه حق الكي جي ويفكونا من سالفة الاكل

لانه عيالي بصراحه يملون بسرعه من الاكل الي اسويه لهم ...انا احط لهم الوجبتين يا بعض الصبح فما اقدر اسوي 

كل شي يبونه للاسف بس ان شاء الله خير وتتيسر الامور يارب  :Smile:

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

السلام عليكم
كانت عندي الكالندر مالتهم مالت هالسنه بس ما ادري وين قطيتها للأسف.
بس تحصلونها في الريسبشن مال المدرسه حاطين منها وايد نسخ للأهالي. الحين بدش موقع المدرسه و اشوفها و لو افتحت معاي بحط لكم المواعيد كلها مالت اجازات هالسنه.

----------


## BusinesS_Women

ممكن فديتج اتحطيلنا الموقع

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

http://www.isc*****abis.net/Pages/Schools/Sharjah/

هذا الموقع الرسمي لفرع الشارقه.
فيه خواتي شي بعد انتي ما تكلمتوا عنه. انتوا رحتوا سجلتوا بخدمة الانترنت؟
يعني تروحون عند المسؤوله و تسجلون اسماء عيالكم في اللانترنت و بجذي تقدرون تشوفون درجاتهم و حضورهم و غيابهم و اي انذار ماخذينه بالمدرسه ( نفس اللي ولدي ماخذه اليوم و نسيت اكلمه عنه)
و يحطون بعد جداول الامتحانات و الجدول اللي ماشين عليه بالمنهج.
انصحكم اشتركوا فيه حلو
ممكن بالمراحل كي جي 1 و 2 ما يفيدهم وايد لكن بداية من جريد 1 مفيد بصراحه

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

الاجازات خواتي كالتالي
اجازة عيد الاضحى من تاريخ 14-11 الي 18-11
اجازة العيد الوطني 2-12
اجازة رأس السنه الهجريه 7-12
اجازة انتهاء الفصل الأول من 16-1 الى 1-2
اجازة المولد النبوي 15-2
اجازة انتهاء الفصل الأول 25-3 الى 2-4
عطله الايستر 24-4
اخر يوم في امتحانات الفاينل 27-6
و كل عام و انتوا بخير
و على فكره مواعيد الاجازات قابله للتغير خصوصا الاجازات الدينية

----------


## دانتيل

انا كنت مقررة اسجل و لدي فيها ..بس التسجيل فاتني للاسف ..وقالولي السنه الياية تعالي سجليه من و قت ..

الحين بحاول احطة في اي حضانة ..

المهم هو عمرة الحين 3 سنوات و خمس شهور 

يعني لين السنة الياية بيكون باذن الله اربع سنوات

سؤالي: هل عندهم اجباري عمر 4 سنوات يدش kg2 

انا احاتي اذا هو قانونهم جي ..لانه لو دش سيده kg2 ..اللي و ياه بيكونون يايين من kg 1 و عارفين الحروف و الارقام ..يعني تم اعدادهم ل هالمرحلة ..


فياليت تفيدوني

----------


## ام راشـد

محد مسجل عياله في شويفات فرع راس الخيمه.....بغيت اعرف شو الخدمات الي موجوده في المدرسه يعني مثلا شي

مواصلات ولا كافتيريا ...الي عندها فكره تفيدني

----------


## ام حور

عندي سؤال بنتي طالبين عليها لبس سباحة ونعال ونظارات ومنشفة والكاب اوكية بس السؤال حد يعرف منو ين هالأغراض في بوظبي؟؟؟؟؟؟ ومتى اروح اعطيه للمدرسة بما انهم كاتبين البنات في شهر نوفمبر؟؟؟

عندي سؤال آخر شو يقصدون ب INDOOR SPORT SHOES - وCHOYEIFAT NAVY BLUE SHORTو WHITE ROUND NECK CHOUEIFAT - SHIRT يعني انا اللي فهمته لبس الرياضة مع جوتي ابيض ولا شو متعودين انتو لاني اول مرة اتعامل معاهم؟؟

----------


## ام حور

اختيي دانتيل انا نفسج بنتي السنة الي طافت ما دخلتها روضة 1 بسبب انفلونزا الخنازير والحين عالشويفات روضة 2 لا وانجليزي بعد طبعا ما تعرف شي صفررررر بس انا ما ابي اضيع عليها سنة من عمرها واردها روضة 1 حرام فقاعدة اهتم بتطويرها بنفسي حرف حرف مع المدرسة والبراكتس وان شاء بتتحسن لا تنغرين وايد بالمدارس عادي طلاب خلصوا روضة 1 وهم ولا يعرفن شي يعني تقريبا نفس عيالنا والحين انا شادة حيلي معاها بس هي تستعبط معاي وايييد وانا دمي وصلت حرارته الأربعين خاصة وانا بعد عندي ختها بالتأسيسي وتبا مني وقت وعندي بيبي وأداوم بعد تخيلي اعصابي كيف بتكون؟!

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> انا كنت مقررة اسجل و لدي فيها ..بس التسجيل فاتني للاسف ..وقالولي السنه الياية تعالي سجليه من و قت ..
> 
> الحين بحاول احطة في اي حضانة ..
> 
> المهم هو عمرة الحين 3 سنوات و خمس شهور 
> 
> يعني لين السنة الياية بيكون باذن الله اربع سنوات
> 
> سؤالي: هل عندهم اجباري عمر 4 سنوات يدش kg2 
> ...



مو اجباري حبوبه تحطين ولدج في كي جي 2 تقدرين تقولين لهم بحطه في كي جي 1 عادي
يعدي ولدي الكبير الحين اكبر من كل اللي في صفه. المفروض هو في جريد 3 لكن هو حاليا يدرس جريد 2.
اذا تشوفين نفصج تقدرين تمشين مع الولد في الاجازه و تعلمينه الحروف و الأرقام توكلي على الله و دخليه كي جي 2, لأنه تعتبر مراجعه لكل اللي خذوه. لكن اذا ما تقدرين بس خلاص
و على فكره هم عندهم مدرسه في الصيف يعني تقدرين تسجلين الولد في كي جي 1 بعد سئلي عن الشي هذا عندهم.
او حل افضل سجليه فيه وحده من الحضانات السنعه اللي يعتمد على تدرسيهم و خليهم يأسسونه صح 
و الخيار لج حبوبه.

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> عندي سؤال بنتي طالبين عليها لبس سباحة ونعال ونظارات ومنشفة والكاب اوكية بس السؤال حد يعرف منو ين هالأغراض في بوظبي؟؟؟؟؟؟ ومتى اروح اعطيه للمدرسة بما انهم كاتبين البنات في شهر نوفمبر؟؟؟
> 
> عندي سؤال آخر شو يقصدون ب INDOOR SPORT SHOES - وCHOYEIFAT NAVY BLUE SHORTو WHITE ROUND NECK CHOUEIFAT - SHIRT يعني انا اللي فهمته لبس الرياضة مع جوتي ابيض ولا شو متعودين انتو لاني اول مرة اتعامل معاهم؟؟


الغاليه لبس السباحه من اي محل رياضه تشترينه اللي متذكرته الحين Sun And Sand
و فيه غيره وايد. بس ما اعرف في ابو ظبي شنو بالضبط عندكم.

و المقصود باللي كاتبه للبس الرياضه, شورت ازرق و هذا يباع في المدرسه نفسها و مال البنات لونه كحلي ام الصبيان كحلي و فيه خط ابيض من الجانب.
و اي حذاء رياضه و ايضا تي شيرت ابيض و رقبته مدوره من المدرسه نفسها تشترينه.
التي شيرت هذا اللي رقبته مدوره مخصص للرياضه بس.

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> اختيي دانتيل انا نفسج بنتي السنة الي طافت ما دخلتها روضة 1 بسبب انفلونزا الخنازير والحين عالشويفات روضة 2 لا وانجليزي بعد طبعا ما تعرف شي صفررررر بس انا ما ابي اضيع عليها سنة من عمرها واردها روضة 1 حرام فقاعدة اهتم بتطويرها بنفسي حرف حرف مع المدرسة والبراكتس وان شاء بتتحسن لا تنغرين وايد بالمدارس عادي طلاب خلصوا روضة 1 وهم ولا يعرفن شي يعني تقريبا نفس عيالنا والحين انا شادة حيلي معاها بس هي تستعبط معاي وايييد وانا دمي وصلت حرارته الأربعين خاصة وانا بعد عندي ختها بالتأسيسي وتبا مني وقت وعندي بيبي وأداوم بعد تخيلي اعصابي كيف بتكون؟!



حبوبه
بنتج اللي في كي جي 1 لا تحاتينها ولا تدرسينها دام انها في شويفات
خلي كل جهدج للكبيره اللي ما درست كي جي 1, دوم اقري وياها الحروف و الأرقام و راجعي معاها كل شي علشان ما تحس انها اقل عن اللي معاها.
و الله يوفقج ياربو يعينج ان شاءالله

----------


## فراشه الحقل

فديتج ام راشد بنتج فـُـــًــْ?َ اي صف كي جي ون فـُـــًــْ?َ فرع ام قوين 
بنتي فـُـــًــْ?َ كي جي ون ام قوين بعد 

بنات بنتي الاسيوع الطاف ماا داومت الا يوم واحد. تتوقعون فاتها شي

----------


## دانتيل

> مو اجباري حبوبه تحطين ولدج في كي جي 2 تقدرين تقولين لهم بحطه في كي جي 1 عادي
> يعدي ولدي الكبير الحين اكبر من كل اللي في صفه. المفروض هو في جريد 3 لكن هو حاليا يدرس جريد 2.
> اذا تشوفين نفصج تقدرين تمشين مع الولد في الاجازه و تعلمينه الحروف و الأرقام توكلي على الله و دخليه كي جي 2, لأنه تعتبر مراجعه لكل اللي خذوه. لكن اذا ما تقدرين بس خلاص
> و على فكره هم عندهم مدرسه في الصيف يعني تقدرين تسجلين الولد في كي جي 1 بعد سئلي عن الشي هذا عندهم.
> او حل افضل سجليه فيه وحده من الحضانات السنعه اللي يعتمد على تدرسيهم و خليهم يأسسونه صح 
> و الخيار لج حبوبه.




هلا اختي طيبة ..

مشكوورة الغالية ع الرد ..

الحمد لله طمنتيني ..لانه الحضانة اللي مقررة احطة فيها تعليمهم ممتاز ..و حده مدحتها لي وايد ..

الله ايسر الامور ..

----------


## دانتيل

> اختيي دانتيل انا نفسج بنتي السنة الي طافت ما دخلتها روضة 1 بسبب انفلونزا الخنازير والحين عالشويفات روضة 2 لا وانجليزي بعد طبعا ما تعرف شي صفررررر بس انا ما ابي اضيع عليها سنة من عمرها واردها روضة 1 حرام فقاعدة اهتم بتطويرها بنفسي حرف حرف مع المدرسة والبراكتس وان شاء بتتحسن لا تنغرين وايد بالمدارس عادي طلاب خلصوا روضة 1 وهم ولا يعرفن شي يعني تقريبا نفس عيالنا والحين انا شادة حيلي معاها بس هي تستعبط معاي وايييد وانا دمي وصلت حرارته الأربعين خاصة وانا بعد عندي ختها بالتأسيسي وتبا مني وقت وعندي بيبي وأداوم بعد تخيلي اعصابي كيف بتكون؟!




هلا اختي ..

مشكووورة ع الرد ..الغالية ..

ماشاء الله عليج..الله يوفقج و يفرحج فيهم ..

ماشاء الله انا و لدي من النوع اللي ما بيقعد و ياية ادري به بيلعوزني وايد اذا بغيت ايلس اعلمة..ماشاء الله عليه .. بس بحاول كمن مرة و ياه ..

فالالتزام بدوام في الحضانة و تعليمه هناك بيكون احسن له ..

----------


## فراشه الحقل

شو جديدكم 
وجديد عيالكم

واخبار المعلمات معاهم

----------


## ام حور

اختي طيبة الكويتية انا شريت لها لبس الرياضة الي يحتوي على قميص ابيض مدور الرقبة والبنطلون الكحلي الي يجي معاه جاكيت ومن داخل نفس الشبك الأبيض والبنطلون نفس الشي اخاف قصو علية وعطوني حق الأولاد تراهم ما يهمهم ويبيعون وخلاص

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> اختي طيبة الكويتية انا شريت لها لبس الرياضة الي يحتوي على قميص ابيض مدور الرقبة والبنطلون الكحلي الي يجي معاه جاكيت ومن داخل نفس الشبك الأبيض والبنطلون نفس الشي اخاف قصو علية وعطوني حق الأولاد تراهم ما يهمهم ويبيعون وخلاص



هلا الغاليه
لا ما قصوا عليج هذا لبس الرياضه لكن الشتوي, خليه راح تستعمله البنوته الله يحفظها. و روحي اشتري لها الشورت الكحلي

----------


## ام حور

يعني الشتوي يكون طويل وكحلي وفي خطوط بيضه على الجوانب ؟

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

الشتوي عادي كلهم نفس الشي

----------


## باحثة حقوق

السلام عليكم خواتي
انشالله اليهال الي في قريد ون الاسبوع الياي اختباراتهم شو نظامكم مع اليهال

----------


## فراشه الحقل

اشحالكم خواتي

----------


## مهاري2007

هلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وغلاااااااااااااااااااااااااا

اشحالكم عساكم بخير

انا بشارك بميلسكم =======واليوم علي ريوقكم افاااااااااااااااااااااااااااا عليكم انتم بس

لاتحلفووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون خلاص الريوق انطبخ========لوووووووووول


فديتكم انا ولدي في كي جي ون بس تدرون ما طرشووووو لي اي ورقه او ايب فايل يخبروني فيه عن شو درسو وشو خبصووووووووووووووووو ==== بس تبون الصدق مدري احس المس بليده

المهم شوووووووووووووو اسوي على رمستكم انهم طرشو لكم بس انا لا اهى اهى

وبعد ما طرشوووووووووو لي نوتس عشان ادفع 

واخيرا احلى تحيه لاحلى طيبه كويتيه وقوووووووووووووووولها تسلمين يا قلبي وتراج وااااااااااااااااااااايد فدتيني وجعله ربي في ميزان حسناتج يا الغلا.


على فكره ولدي فرع خليفه

----------


## باحثة حقوق

بخصوص فرع الشارجة اختي كل خميس يطرشون الفايل بكل الاشيا الي اشتغل فيها الياهل

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> السلام عليكم خواتي
> انشالله اليهال الي في قريد ون الاسبوع الياي اختباراتهم شو نظامكم مع اليهال


استغفر الله ما تفكرنييش ما تفكرنيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييش
امبيه ما تتخيلون اشلون صرخت لما شفت ورقه الامتحانات في جناط عيالي. اهمه ماشاءالله عليهم ولا على البال و احنا اللي نحاتي و حالتنا حاله. الله يهديهم و يصلحهم يارب.

بالنسبه للي في جريد 1 اول شي احرص عليه القراءه. لأنهم من هاللاسبوع يمتحنونهم لحد الاسبوع الياي. اهمه ياخذون طالب طالب بره الصف و يخلونهم يقرون.
و الاسبوع الياي عاد تبدي الامتحانات الثانيه. كل امتحان ادرس ولدي قبلها بيوم اسوي له اختبار من عندي و اشوفه اشلون يحل و اللي مو فاهمه اشرحه له وبس الحمدلله.
لو تبون عندي الامتحانات اللي كنت اسويهم لولدي الكبير السنه اللي طافت و عندي بعد نسخه من امتحانات المدرسه مصورتهم و مخليتهم عندي علشان الصغير اللي الحين في جريد 1.

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> اشحالكم خواتي



هلا و الله فراشه
بخير كلنا عساج بخير؟

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> هلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وغلاااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> اشحالكم عساكم بخير
> 
> انا بشارك بميلسكم =======واليوم علي ريوقكم افاااااااااااااااااااااااااااا عليكم انتم بس
> 
> لاتحلفووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون خلاص الريوق انطبخ========لوووووووووول
> 
> 
> ...


هلا و الله مهاري
ما ادري غريبه ما طرشوا مع ولدج من الاسبوع اللي طاف الفايل. روحي شوفي بالصف ماله سئليهم. او نطري يوم الخميس هذا راح يبين كل شي و يطرشون وياه الأوراق كلها اللي سووها خلاص الأسابيع اللي طافت.
بس لا تستغربين انهم ماخذين يمكن حرفين او 3 و جم رقم. لأنهم في كي جي 1 الحرف يقعدون عليه اسبوع مع كلماته مع كل شي علشان يتأكدون انه الطالب استوعبه عدل و نفس الشي بالنسبة للأرقام.
و بالنسبة للنوتس ممكن يكون الولد مضيعها عادي تصير. انتي روحي دفعي لو ما كنتي دافعه القسط الثاني علشان لما اييكم شهر 12 ما يصير عليكم قسطين و تتوهجون.

اشكرج حبوبه على التحيه و لج مثلها

----------


## wed

هلا اختي طيبه عندج امتحانات مال كي جي 1 وكي جي 2 ؟؟

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> هلا اختي طيبه عندج امتحانات مال كي جي 1 وكي جي 2 ؟؟


اهلين حبوبه
عندي بس بصراحه ما ادري وينهم, من عيوني الثنتين ادروهم و اطرش لج اياهم بس بليز طرشي لي ايميلج على الخاص علشان لما القاهم علطول اطرشهم

----------


## باحثة حقوق

اختي طيبة الكويتية ممكن امتحانات قريد ون اطرشينهم لي مشكورة وايد اختي

----------


## alsaaadah

الله يعين .. امتحانات للقريد 1 .. والك جي 2 يعطونهم بعد امتحان ولااااا

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> الله يعين .. امتحانات للقريد 1 .. والك جي 2 يعطونهم بعد امتحان ولااااا


هيه الغاليه الكي جي يعطونهم امتحانات بس ما يخبرون الأهل
يخلونها جذي علشان يشوفون مستوى الطلبه. فانا شنو كنت اسوي كنت دايما اراجع لعيالي لما كانوا في الكي جي. كنت اشتري لهم كتب خارجيه وايد و نحل فيها. سواء كانت رياضيات او حروف او اشكال و الوان و هذا المطلوب منهم في الكي جي. و خلوهم يعرفون اسماء كل شي درسوه و يبدي بأي ساوند( حرف)
الله يوفق عيالنا يارب و يحفظهم ان شاءالله

----------


## BusinesS_Women

مرحبا بنأت اشحالكم رحت اليوم السكول وخذت الكلنذر مالهم وشفت الاجازات وشفت الورقه إلي أسجل فيها لخدمة النت بس مافهمت شيء من الورقه الكلام مب مبسط بسال اختي هالخدمه لها رسوم وإلا فري 

أختي مهاري ولدج أي صف وغريبه أنا بنتي مرتين يابت الملف

----------


## ام راشـد

للرررررررررررررررفع  :Smile:

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

خدمةالانترنت في المدرسه فري

----------


## غلا بوظبي22

متابعة

----------


## ام سعيد2

مرحبااااااااااا 

عيالي في خليفة ا
ولدي في كي جي 1g
وبنتي كي جي 2g
بس حبيت أسال متي يبدون السباحة

----------


## مهاري2007

صباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااحكم ورد وياسمين


انا البارحه سرت المدرسه =========== وصعقت طلع بو شباب ما يطيع ايب الملف البيت وكل ما عطوه الملف فره عليهم اونه يقوووووووووووووووول دراسه عندكم وهم بالبيت سيرووووووووووو ولووو

فضحني الله يهديه واناااااااااااااااااااا اوني حاطه العباه تحت الباط وسيره بقوات عين==== لوووول

المهم حبايبي السوال المهم كيف ادرسون عيالكم اللي بالكي جي ون 

البارحه تميت وياه وي رقم ون لين ما بغ يطلع لي قروووووووووووووون وشقيل امتحاناتهم === ما فيني يسقطون الولد بعد === اهى اهى بعيد الشر عليه.

----------


## ام راشـد

انا عن نفسي ما كنت ادرس ولدي في البيت يوم كان KG1 لانهم ما شاء الله يركزون عليهم بس يوم كانو يخبروني 

انه عليه امتحان كنت اراجعله اليوم الي قبله وما شاء الله احسهم مركزين في الدراسه ومراجعة الدروس وياهم  :Smile:

----------


## sweeeet

اختي طيبة الكويتية ممكن امتحانات قريد ون اطرشينهم لي مشكورة وايد اختي

----------


## sweeeet

السلام عليكم خواتي ..؟؟؟

صباح الخير ..

شحالكن .. الله يوفق عيالي وعيالكم ان شاء الله 

انا ولدي ( *قريد 1*) فالشويفات ابوظبي فرع خليفه (أ) 
والحمد لله اموره طيبه..
يعني احس انه مستواه متوسطه .. بس اباه يكون توب .. يعني احسن واشطر 

بغيت استفسر عن الامتحانات اللي بتكون الاسبوع الياي ::
شو يعني ماده ال ( menetal )

----------


## ام حور

خواتي عطوني امتحانات كيجي 2 
والسباحة في شهر نوفمير بس مو برد عليهم ؟

----------


## دانتيل

للرفع

----------


## فراشه الحقل

هذا الاسبوع بالنسبه لكي جي ون لبنتي واصله وياهم. حرف c وكلماته 
بصراحه انا مـْ?ـْْـْْْاًّ ادرسها فـُـــًــْ?َ البيت الا فـُـــًــْ?َ حاله انها مرتاحه وعادي عندها 

بس ايام الجمعه او السبت بركز وياها علِـَے الي خذوه قبل 

حرام احس ضغط عليهم. 

اختيه طيبه ممكن ترفعين نماذج الامتحان وكل شي عندج فـُـــًــْ?َ الموضوع عشان الكل يستفيد ويكون مرجع حق الكل.

----------


## ميثه2000

السلام عليكم بنات ادري اني متاخره عن القرووب بس حابه اشارك وياكم انا عندي اثنين من عيالي واحد في g4 kg1 والثاني كي جي 1 

يالله يد بيد عشان اعيالنا

----------


## BusinesS_Women

مرحباإاإ شخباركم واشحال عيالكم ويا الدراسه 
اليوم عبيت بيانات الورقه مال الاشتراك بالنت وعطيتهم فالرسبشن معلمتهم كانت غايبه من يومين واليوم شفتها مداومه تقول مريضه 


ضحكتيني يا مهاري 
أنا بعد احاتي وأيد يعطون بنتي امتحان وما تعرف شو السالفه بس هم ما شالله وأيد يهتمون في تعليمهم

----------


## ام ريماني

> السلام عليكم خواتي ..؟؟؟
> 
> صباح الخير ..
> 
> شحالكن .. الله يوفق عيالي وعيالكم ان شاء الله 
> 
> انا ولدي ( *قريد 1*) فالشويفات ابوظبي فرع خليفه (أ) 
> والحمد لله اموره طيبه..
> يعني احس انه مستواه متوسطه .. بس اباه يكون توب .. يعني احسن واشطر 
> ...


عزيزتي هذي مادة تابع للماث لكن يعلمون الطفل كيفية الحساب
بطريقة ذهنية والكتاب انتي اكيد استلمتيه يوم كان ولدج في كيجي تو
لونه اصفر مع خط تحت عريض ازرق مرسوم عليه صورة طفل 
ولا تحاتين باذن المادة حلوه فقط تمارين واذا ما عندج كتاب خبريهم
والافضل تاخذين النسخه اليديدة ومشكلة شويفات ما يبلغون انا كنت
ما اعرف وحمد الله كنت محتفظه فيه وابشرج حتى قريد2 ندرس منه

وسلامتج

----------


## sweeeet

تسلم يمناج يا ام ريماني 
ويزاج الله خير 

فديتج واللله وااايد استانست 
لاني كنت وااايد احاتي هالسالفه

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> صباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااحكم ورد وياسمين
> 
> 
> انا البارحه سرت المدرسه =========== وصعقت طلع بو شباب ما يطيع ايب الملف البيت وكل ما عطوه الملف فره عليهم اونه يقوووووووووووووووول دراسه عندكم وهم بالبيت سيرووووووووووو ولووو
> 
> فضحني الله يهديه واناااااااااااااااااااا اوني حاطه العباه تحت الباط وسيره بقوات عين==== لوووول
> 
> المهم حبايبي السوال المهم كيف ادرسون عيالكم اللي بالكي جي ون 
> 
> البارحه تميت وياه وي رقم ون لين ما بغ يطلع لي قروووووووووووووون وشقيل امتحاناتهم === ما فيني يسقطون الولد بعد === اهى اهى بعيد الشر عليه.


يا حبيبي اسم الله عليه
الله يحفظه يارب و يخليه لكم.
و بالنسبه للدراسه الله يسلمج انتي مسكي الأوراق مالت المدرسه و سئليه عن كل شي. هذا شنو و هذا شنو.
و فيه بالمكتبات كتب خارجيه وايد ممكن تشترين له منهم و تخلينه يحل اشوي يشوي علشان ما يمل.

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> اختي طيبة الكويتية ممكن امتحانات قريد ون اطرشينهم لي مشكورة وايد اختي


من عيوني الثنتين بس ممكن ايميلج حبوبه علشان اطرشهم لج علطول.

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> السلام عليكم خواتي ..؟؟؟
> 
> صباح الخير ..
> 
> شحالكن .. الله يوفق عيالي وعيالكم ان شاء الله 
> 
> انا ولدي ( *قريد 1*) فالشويفات ابوظبي فرع خليفه (أ) 
> والحمد لله اموره طيبه..
> يعني احس انه مستواه متوسطه .. بس اباه يكون توب .. يعني احسن واشطر 
> ...


 هذي الرياضيات, لكن بس تمرينات جمع و طرح مو اكثر, يعني شوفي شنو خذوا الفتره اللي طافت بالكوبي بوك ماله بتلقين امثله ماخذينها بالصف و اهو كاتبها و حالها

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> هذا الاسبوع بالنسبه لكي جي ون لبنتي واصله وياهم. حرف c وكلماته 
> بصراحه انا مـْ?ـْْـْْْاًّ ادرسها فـُـــًــْ?َ البيت الا فـُـــًــْ?َ حاله انها مرتاحه وعادي عندها 
> 
> بس ايام الجمعه او السبت بركز وياها علِـَے الي خذوه قبل 
> 
> حرام احس ضغط عليهم. 
> 
> اختيه طيبه ممكن ترفعين نماذج الامتحان وكل شي عندج فـُـــًــْ?َ الموضوع عشان الكل يستفيد ويكون مرجع حق الكل.


هلا و الله حبوبه
بالنسبة لامتحانات كي جي 1 و 2 اللي عندي مو ملوت المدرسه, لأ هذول بروحي كنت اسويهم لعيالي في البيت. من عيوني الثنتين طبعا احطهم لكم, لكن كل ما ييت ارفع صور او شي يطلع اني منزله وايد صور في المنتدى فما يقبل اني انزل اكثر. من جذي اللي يبيهم اطرشهم له في الايميل ما عندي مانع. بس المشكله الحين انه احنا قبل فتره نقلنا بيت يديد و ليما الحين ما ادري وين اوراق عيالي القديمه بدورهم ان شاءالله و اطرشهم للي يبيهم.
اللي موجودين عندي الحين ملوت جريد 1 لأنه من السنه اللي طافت مخزنتهم في الكمبيوتر حق ولدي الصغير. تبينهم حاضره

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> السلام عليكم بنات ادري اني متاخره عن القرووب بس حابه اشارك وياكم انا عندي اثنين من عيالي واحد في g4 kg1 والثاني كي جي 1 
> 
> يالله يد بيد عشان اعيالنا



الغاليه لا متأخره ولا شي حياج بينه

----------


## ريييوم

بنات أنا عيالي في شويفات أم القيوين الدراسه فيها ماعليها كلام مع أنه أحس أنه وايد ضغط عاليهال 
بس اللي مظايقني بريك اللانش تايم يخلون اليهال برع في الساحه من الساعه 12 ونص إلين الساعه 1 وثلث وممنوع الياهل يدخل الصف لين يخلص البريك
والله حرام في هالحر أنا عيالي مرضوا من هالحاله

----------


## قلبي الصغير

الشويفات ماعليها كلام وااايد ينتقدون المدرسه بس بالنسبه لي احس انها احسن مدرسه خاصه فالشارجه "راي شخصي" لاني سويت سيرج واايد وسالت صديقاتي المدرسات وعماتي فالوزارة التربيه الكل نصحني بالشويفات والحمدلله 

طيبة الكويتية ما ادري انتي عيالج فرع الشارجه؟؟ في وحده كويتيه سيارتها اوودي عليها رقم الكويت هذي انتي  :Smile: 

عزيزتي بغيت اسالج انا ابغي اسجل ولدي السنة اليايه مع اخته باذن الله وبيكون عمره 4 سنوات بالضبط ما دري ادخله ولا انطر شوي لانه قالوا لي انه الولد بيحصل شوي صعوبه فالشويفات هو صح عمره بيكون اربع بس مادري احس بعده صغير ما يقدر يعمل خط او يمشي على النقاط ما ادري شو رايج؟؟

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> الشويفات ماعليها كلام وااايد ينتقدون المدرسه بس بالنسبه لي احس انها احسن مدرسه خاصه فالشارجه "راي شخصي" لاني سويت سيرج واايد وسالت صديقاتي المدرسات وعماتي فالوزارة التربيه الكل نصحني بالشويفات والحمدلله 
> 
> طيبة الكويتية ما ادري انتي عيالج فرع الشارجه؟؟ في وحده كويتيه سيارتها اوودي عليها رقم الكويت هذي انتي 
> 
> عزيزتي بغيت اسالج انا ابغي اسجل ولدي السنة اليايه مع اخته باذن الله وبيكون عمره 4 سنوات بالضبط ما دري ادخله ولا انطر شوي لانه قالوا لي انه الولد بيحصل شوي صعوبه فالشويفات هو صح عمره بيكون اربع بس مادري احس بعده صغير ما يقدر يعمل خط او يمشي على النقاط ما ادري شو رايج؟؟


هلا و الله قلبي الصغير
ايه عيالي فرع الشارقه, بس هذي مو انا اللي في الاودي. هذي مرت عم عيالي. بنت عمهم وياهم في المدرسه.
دخليه الغاليه لا تنطرين و تضيعين على الولد سنه حرام. ماراح يواجهون صعوبات ولا شي ولدي الصغير دخل كي جي 1 و كان عمره 3 سنوات و نص و ماشاءالله عليه كاهو الحين في جريد 1 و تبارك الرحمن شاطر. يعني لا تحاتين شي. و اذا على التدريب على الكتابه اشتري له كتب خارجيه من الحين و ابدي فيهم خليه يتعود يمشي على الخطوط و يحاول يكتب اللي يقدر عليه. لا تضغطيه كل شي بالتشجيع.
تدرين ممكن تشترين له كتاب Hand writing مال كي جي 1 من المدرسه لأنه في بدايته كله خطوط يمشي عليها و تخلينه يتدرب

----------


## ام منتهى

هلا اخواتي انا مبسوطة كثير انكم فتحتوا ملف لمدرسة الشويفات 
انا ولدي في الشويفات الحين جريد 1 و الحمد لله متابعة معاه بس شوي يتلخبط شويه في الطرح الاعداد و اليوم عنده امتحان في Hand writing و menetal , و باكر عنده امتحان في ماث ( الرياضيات ) 

اختي طيبة كويتية ممكن لوسمحتي ترسلي لي نموذج من امتحانات جريد 1 
الله يعطيكم الصحة و العافية و الله يقدرنا ع تعليم اولادنا .

----------


## باحثة حقوق

السلام عليكم 
خواتي بخصوص امتحان قريد ون العربي قراءه و خط هم مطرشين بس انه المطلوب هو  ا و ي ب د فهل باجي الكلمات الي في الكتاب مب مطلوبه مثل باب بابا
و شكرا

----------


## الامورة..

:Salam Allah: اختي طيبة الكويتية..
مرحبا الغالية اشحالج انا بعد ابا نموذج للكي جي 1 اذا ما عليج امارة
وانا ولدي فرع خليفة أ وقالولي ما في سباحة حق الكي جي 1 ...

----------


## الامورة..

:Salam Allah: 
ابا اسال عن فرع خليفة أ المدرسات للكي جي 1 كلهم نفس المستوى في التدريس ولا لأ

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> هلا اخواتي انا مبسوطة كثير انكم فتحتوا ملف لمدرسة الشويفات 
> انا ولدي في الشويفات الحين جريد 1 و الحمد لله متابعة معاه بس شوي يتلخبط شويه في الطرح الاعداد و اليوم عنده امتحان في Hand writing و menetal , و باكر عنده امتحان في ماث ( الرياضيات ) 
> 
> اختي طيبة كويتية ممكن لوسمحتي ترسلي لي نموذج من امتحانات جريد 1 
> الله يعطيكم الصحة و العافية و الله يقدرنا ع تعليم اولادنا .



هلا و الله ام منتهى
الله يوفق العيال يارب و يسهل امتحاناتهم كلها يارب.
اختي شنو ايميلج, طرشيه لي على الخاص علشان ابعث لج نسخه من الامتحان اللي عندي من عيوني

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> السلام عليكم 
> خواتي بخصوص امتحان قريد ون العربي قراءه و خط هم مطرشين بس انه المطلوب هو  ا و ي ب د فهل باجي الكلمات الي في الكتاب مب مطلوبه مثل باب بابا
> و شكرا



سوري توني اشوف سؤالج حبوبه.
كل الكلمات اللي تابعه للحروف اللي موجوده مطلوبه.
يعني اهمه يبون المدود اللي موجوده بأول الكتاب و بعدها حرف ال ب بكلماته و حرف الد بكلماته

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> اختي طيبة الكويتية..
> مرحبا الغالية اشحالج انا بعد ابا نموذج للكي جي 1 اذا ما عليج امارة
> وانا ولدي فرع خليفة أ وقالولي ما في سباحة حق الكي جي 1 ...



ليما الحين قاعده ادور الاوراق اللي كنت مسويتهم لعيالي مو محصلتهم, بس لا تحاتون الكي جي امتحاناتهم مو الحين جدام اشويه بعد.

----------


## لبنى

حبيت اشارك في الموضوع لكن بصراحه شويفات راس الخيمه صايرة كرمكم الله زباله ماشي اوصخ من الحمامات ولا تتنظف بصفة مستمره طول اليوم والمعلمين مش اوكي مثل السنوات الماضية كل معلمين جدد ومش ع مستوى والمواد العربيه بعض المعلمين مش بنفس التخصص كذلك مادة الرسم (الأرت ) عند بعض المراحل ادرسها المساعدة الهنديه (الهلبر) ولا يهتمون بالأطفال سيروا زياره وقت الفرصه الساعه وحده وشوفوا بعينكم ولا الزحمه والمواقف ماشي تنظيم اصبحت من أسوأ المدارس انا حابه اظهر عيالي السنه القادمه .ع فكره قد تساعد شكاوينا للمنطقة التعليميه (التعليم الخاص) ع تعديل الوضع
عزيزاتي اللي عندها امتحانات جريد 3 اذا ممكن اصورها واردها وشكرا لكم

----------


## sweeeet

شكر لكل الخوات اللي ردوا على سؤالي 
مشكوره اختي طيبه الكويييته ..

ويزاكم الله خير..

والله يكثر من امثالكم 

وتقر عينكم بعيالكم ؟؟؟

----------


## ام ريماني

الله يوفق عيالناااااااااااااااااا في الامتحانات

شويفات منهج روعه والكتب مرتبة وايد افضل من المدارس الثانية

بس لو يخففون عنا الامتحانات وللاسف في العين ممتازه لكن 

مشكلتها في صفوف الكيجي عدد الطلاب 28 بعض الصفوف وفي القريد32

بديت اكرة المدرسة من الزحمه همهم الفلوس الشويفات كانت غير قبل

وايد قوية 



عزيزاتي منو عندها نسخ امتحانات قريد2 بكون شاكرة 

ولكم تحياتي

----------


## ام السنافي

خواتى الى تسال عن الامتحانات...
هذا سايت المدرسه
https://webparent.sabis.net/
منه تقدرين تدشين وتاخذين الامتحانات نماذجها والتقويم وتشوفين مستوى ونتائج عيالج..
بس قبلها تعطينهم ايميلج ويطرشون لج البارسورد واليوزرنيم...طريقه سهله جدا وممكن تكلمينهم بتلفون..

----------


## ريييوم

أختي لبنى شويفات أم القيوين نفس الشي الحمامات وانتو بكرامه مب نظيفه وقت الغداء يمعت الشغالات والدرويليه أيبون الغداء لليهال لأنه مافي مطعم في المدرسه بس مجرد صندقه كبيره مكيفه لوقت الغداء وبس واليهال عقب الغداء في البريك دايما في الشمس مايخلونم في صاله مثلا ، ياليت الأمهات اللي عيالهم في شويفات أم القيوين يتعاونون ويايه في تقديم شكوى للمنطقه التعليميه القطاع الخاص لأني اتصلتلم وقالوا نبا اكثر من شكوى رسميه فيها أسم ولي الأمر عسب يلغون فترة الغداء ويقصرون مدة الدوام يعني ينتهي عالساعه 2 وحتى ماشي ممرضه في المدرسه أنا ماادري ليش كل هالمبالغ اللي ندفعها وفي المقابل مافي خدمات .
يالله ياأمهات أبا تعاونكم وأتريا ردودكم .

----------


## BusinesS_Women

مرحباإاإا شخباركم يا أمهات وشخبار عيالكم
إلي كانت تسأل عن مستوئ المعلمات فالكيجي إلي في خليفه ما أعرف لين الحين 
وما أعرف شو يعطونهم في حصة البي أي وسمعت انه عندهم باليه بس لين الحين ما أعرف إذا يعطونهم وإلا

----------


## باحثة حقوق

مشكوة اختي طيبة كويتية

----------


## التفاح الاخضر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
للامهات الى عيالهم في مدرسة الشويفات بالعين روضة اولى او الى عيالها درسوا فيها واجتازوا ها المرحلة 
لو سمحتن عندي بعض الاستفسارات 
الى عندها بال طويل تتواصل وياي عندي وايد استفسارات

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

الله يعين الجميع يارب و يسهل امور عيالنا في مدارسهم

اختي ام السنافي انا مشتركه فيه الموقع هذا و دايما اشوف شنو فيه لكن للأسف الامتحانات اللي حاطينها للمراحل اللي فوق جريد 3 او 4 بعد اصغير من جذي ما شي.

و اختي التفاح الأخضر هلا فيج امري شنو عندج من اسئله احنا حاضرين

----------


## ام ريماني

> خواتى الى تسال عن الامتحانات...
> هذا سايت المدرسه
> https://webparent.sabis.net/
> منه تقدرين تدشين وتاخذين الامتحانات نماذجها والتقويم وتشوفين مستوى ونتائج عيالج..
> بس قبلها تعطينهم ايميلج ويطرشون لج البارسورد واليوزرنيم...طريقه سهله جدا وممكن تكلمينهم بتلفون..


قريد ون وتو ماشي نماذج الامتحانات 

وحتى نتائج الامتحانات يطلعونها متاخر بعد ما نستلم 

التقرير أما جداول بمواعيد الامتحانات هذي شاطرين

بنزلونها قبل بالموقع

لكن أتمنى اذا فيه تخبريني بالظبط وين والسمووحه

----------


## ام ريماني

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> للامهات الى عيالهم في مدرسة الشويفات بالعين روضة اولى او الى عيالها درسوا فيها واجتازوا ها المرحلة 
> لو سمحتن عندي بعض الاستفسارات 
> الى عندها بال طويل تتواصل وياي عندي وايد استفسارات


قولي الشيخه شو بخاطرج افضل بالعام عشان الكل يستفيد

----------


## التفاح الاخضر

الحين الاستفسارات الى في بالي
1-شو جنسيات المدرسات؟
2-كم تقريبا عدد الاطفال في الصف؟
3-دوامهم من ثمان لين ثلاث ياترى شو يسوون في طول ها الفترة؟
4-هل يستحملون الطالب في الكي جي 1 ؟هل المدرسات حنونات؟
5-كيف يعاملون الطلاب بالنسبة للحمام والاكل؟
6-هل صحيح يحلون واجباتهم في المدرسة؟
7-هم عندهم نظام المجموعة؟ يعني يقسمون الكلاس لمجموعات وكل مجموعه الها رئيس؟ صح جي والا انا فهمت غلط؟
8-شو ملاحظاتكم الايجيابية؟
9- امتحان تحديد المستوىعبارة عن شو؟

والله يعطيكم العافية

----------


## باحثة حقوق

بخصوص الاستفسارات الي طرحتها اخت التفاح الاخضر 
عن تجربتي وي المدرسة بنتي فيها الحين كجي ون مشاءالله بنتي تحب مدرستها وايد مع العلم انه بنتي من نوع الدلوع و المزاجي بس حسيت من انه سلوكها تغير صارت احسن بوايد و صف بنتي مقسمين اليهال الى مجموعات ومدرستها اجنبية و طيبة وايد اما بخصوص الواجبات فمافي واجبات كل خميس ترجع البنت وياها ملفين ملف العربي و ملف الانجليزي و فيه جميع الاعمال الي سوتها في المدرسة ..
بخصوص الاكل اطرش وي البنت وجبتين لانه الدوام طويل بس الاكل الصحي بحسب ارشادات المدرسة اما بخصوص الحمام فهناك مساعدة في الصف تودي اليهال الحمام .
اما بخصوص امتحان تحديد المستوى فالهدف منه مدى قدرة الطفل على التفاعل مع الناس الاخرين سالو بنتي شو اسمج كم عمرك و بعض الالوان كان هناك موبايل يم الي تسال بنتي فسالتها شنو لون الموبايل و بعدين قالتلها تحبين المدرسة ولا يعني اشيا بسيطة هدفها قدرة الطفل على الرد و التحدث بس .
و بالتوفيق اختي ...

----------


## ام ريماني

1-شو جنسيات المدرسات؟
اجنبيات معاهن مساعدة فلبينيه وطبعا العربي معلمات عربيات

2-كم تقريبا عدد الاطفال في الصف؟
للاسف هذي السنة زحمه مثل ما قلت همهم الفلوس ففتحو مجال للتسجيل
وصل عدد صف بنتي 28 تخيلي لكن لا تحاتين مهتمين بالكل 

3-دوامهم من ثمان لين ثلاث ياترى شو يسوون في طول ها الفترة؟

غير الدراسة يشغلون لهم افلام ويحطون لهم اغاني انجليزية تعليمية ،لعب بالمعجون
الرسم ، بالية، يخلونهم يلعبون منطقة اللعب ومرات تكون حر

4-هل يستحملون الطالب في الكي جي 1 ؟هل المدرسات حنونات؟
فيه الزين فية الشين وحدة اشتكينا عليها اتغيرت ولكن غالبا ممتازات


5-كيف يعاملون الطلاب بالنسبة للحمام والاكل؟
يحاولون يعلمون الطفل يعتمد على نفسة يعني يشرفون عليه بس ما ياكلونه بس يخلونه ياكل
مرات غصب عنه
والحمام من اول اسبوع يرونه الطفل مكانه واتابعه يوم يروح وتتلقاه فلبينية تكون
دايما عند الحمام وترجعه وعلى فكرة حمامات الاولاد غير عن البنات 
6-هل صحيح يحلون واجباتهم في المدرسة؟
شو اقولج اصلا ما فيه واجبات ما ادري ليش يقولون واجبات
وانما يعطونه تمارين وايد دايما ويحلون في المدرسة وعلى نهاية
كل اسبوع يعطونهم ملف بكل اللي اخذوه طول الاسبوع وحتى 
امتحاناتهم ما ندري عنها شيئ 

7-هم عندهم نظام المجموعة؟ يعني يقسمون الكلاس لمجموعات وكل مجموعه الها رئيس؟ صح جي والا انا فهمت غلط؟في
فيه النظام ولو لاحظتي البنات في حلقات منفصله عن الاولاد وهذا يتبعونه حتى في القريد
دايما الاولاد يلسون في طرف والبنات بطرف والحلو الشنط القريد جهة للبنات وجهة للاولاد 
تصدقين عيالنا في القريد وانتى سيري شوفي وقت البريك بتشوفين البنات يلعبون
بعيد عن الاولاد خلاص عرفو هذا الشيئ ولا يطنزون على الاولاد اللي يلعبون مع البنات
انه عيب
اما سالفة رئيس ما سمعت عنها وما اظنتي لانه اطفال 
8-شو ملاحظاتكم الايجيابية؟
- منهجهم روعه وممتاز وتعودت على نظامها الصارم
- كجي ون وتو بسم الله عليهم روحهم بتعلمون لا تحاتين الا بالعربي
شوي يبالهم
-انه تأسيسهم ممتاز خاصة مخرج الحروف 
-في كيجي ون وتو حصص تقوية للطفل يسمونه سبيشل كلاس 
اذا كان عنده صعوبه أو محتاي تقوية يمسكونه برع الكلاس
ولا ما ياخذون عليها شيئ

لكن السلبيات بخبرج عنها:
أ:ولا كل سنة مدرسين جدد رغم انه الجدد ذو مستوى
ثانيا: مدرسة محتاية متابعة مستمرة منج ودايما تواصلي مع المشرفات تخبرنهم اذا شفتي
شيئ ما عيبج واو بنتج مثلا غيرو مكانا فما تعرفين الا بمتابعة يكفي اغلب
اللي يبون العيال خدم ودريوليه 
ثالثا: طابور الصباح سبب اجبار الوزارة لتحية العلم مسوينه اي كلام
لكن الايجابية قريد تو طابور خاص فيهم وقريد 3 بعيد عنهم مسافة كبيرة
أما الكبار ما اشوفهم



9- امتحان تحديد المستوىعبارة عن شو؟
يختبرونه بالصور فقط يشوفون يتكلم 

والله يعطيكم العافيه
ويعافيج اتمنى اني افدتج ولا تنسين كل مدرسة فيها ايجابيات وسلبيات
وانصحج فيهااااااااااااااا

----------


## عنووووده ad

بنات بسالكم جريد 1 ياخذون عليهم 30 الف مع الباص والوجبات بس اذا بدون باص وبدون وجبات كم ؟؟

----------


## عنووووده ad

وكيجي 1 بعد بكم ؟

----------


## باحثة حقوق

اختي اتصلي بالمدرسة بخصوص الاسعار لانه اعتقد انه الاسعار تختلف من فرع عن فرع

----------


## العنوود2009

مراااحب خووواتي
عندي سؤااال ليش شويفات العين مافيهاااا باصات ..والزحمه فضيييعه 
لازم يشوووفلهم حل ...مع انه كل سنه يسؤلون الامهاات شو اسباااب نقل عياالكم لمدارس ثانيه نقوولهم الباصات ..ولا سووو شي والزحمه تزيد !!

----------


## التفاح الاخضر

ام ريماني
و
باحثة حقوق

هلا والله ومشكورات حبيباتي  :Smile:

----------


## ام ريماني

للررررررررررررفع

الحبايب مختفين عشان الامتحانات والا 

باجررررررر اخر امتحان

الله يوفق عيالنا ويبوووون نسب فوق 95

----------


## ام ريماني

> مراااحب خووواتي
> عندي سؤااال ليش شويفات العين مافيهاااا باصات ..والزحمه فضيييعه 
> لازم يشوووفلهم حل ...مع انه كل سنه يسؤلون الامهاات شو اسباااب نقل عياالكم لمدارس ثانيه نقوولهم الباصات ..ولا سووو شي والزحمه تزيد !!


ما ادري السبب بس اتوقع كان قلة عدد الطلبة لكن صدقيني

اذا فيه باصات بزيداد عدد الطلبة والمدرسة روحها الحين

فيها كثافة عدد الطلبة والمباني قديمه الا هذيج السنة بنو مبنى

واحد ياليت لو بنو اكثر

----------


## sweeeet

> للررررررررررررفع
> 
> الحبايب مختفين عشان الامتحانات والا 
> 
> باجررررررر اخر امتحان
> 
> الله يوفق عيالنا ويبوووون نسب فوق 95



صدقتي يا اختي
الكل مختفي عسب الامتحانات

الله يوفق عيالنا ويشرح صدورهم للدراسه ..

----------


## فراشه الحقل

بنات بسالكم شو الاحتفالات بالنسبه لليوم الوطني في المدرسه

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

استغفر الله الامتحانات صج عذاب
مو لعيالنا للأسف لكن لنا احنا و الله. احنا نحاتي و نقعد على اعصابنا لين نستلم الشهادات الاسبوع الياي و العيال ولا عالبال و ماخذين حياة لعب في لعب.

انا بس اللي استنفر وقت الامتحانات و اكون على اعصابي ويا عيالي ولا الكل جذي. امبيه من قبلها بيوم اجهز لهم امتحانات و اسئله. الحمدلله الشي الوحيد اللي مريحني انه صج المدرسات قايمين بواجبهم بالمدرسه يعني مايحتاي افهم و اعيد شرح ولا اي شي لكن اليهال اسم الله عليهم ينرفزون يبون يعتمدون علي في كل شي. حتى قراءة الامتحانات اللي اسويها لهم. اقولهم ماكو انا مو وياكم بالمدرسه حلوا كل شي بروحكم مالي شغل فيكم.

الله يعينه على تربيتهم و تعليمهم يارب

----------


## nada777

انا ابني عمره يشهر فبراير بصير 3 سنوات و اسنه الجاي انشاء الله حابه اسجلو بشويفات فعندي كام استفسار لو سمحتوا
1- المدرسة بتقبلو بهدا السن؟
2- ابني ما بعرف انجليزي بكون فيه مشكلة بهدا الاشي؟
3- هل فيه فرق بين قسط شويفات بدبي و بالشارقه وبكم القسط؟
4- هل صحيح انهم ما بهتمو بالناحية الدينية للطفل؟

و شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> انا ابني عمره يشهر فبراير بصير 3 سنوات و اسنه الجاي انشاء الله حابه اسجلو بشويفات فعندي كام استفسار لو سمحتوا
> 1- المدرسة بتقبلو بهدا السن؟
> 2- ابني ما بعرف انجليزي بكون فيه مشكلة بهدا الاشي؟
> 3- هل فيه فرق بين قسط شويفات بدبي و بالشارقه وبكم القسط؟
> 4- هل صحيح انهم ما بهتمو بالناحية الدينية للطفل؟
> 
> و شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


هلا و الله حبوبه
1- ايه على بداية المدارس يكون عمره 3 سنوات و 8 شهور تقريبا يقبلونه لا تحاتين. نظام شويفات يقبلون الأطفال اللي يكملون 3 سنوات قبل تاريخ 15 سبتمبر. 

2- دام انه بيدش المدرسه من كي جي 1 فعادي هناك راح يتعلم كل شي. لأنهم وقت المقابله بس يشوفون تفاعل الطفل معاهم و هل يتكلم عدل و بس يعني لا تحاتين مافيه عقد. انتي حبوبه كثر ما تقدرين علميه الأساسيات مثل 
Give me please
Take
sit down
lets go
يعني حاولي تقرين له قصص بسيطه علشن يتعود على اللغه ما يستصعبها لما يروح المدرسه.

3- ايه فيه فرق لكن ما اعرف كم بالضبط. قبل 3 سنوات لما سجلت ولدي الصغير في كي جي 1 الرسوم كانت تقريبا 17 الف او اقل مو متذكره بالضبط و الله

4- لأ الحمدلله زينين بالدين و يهتمون. ممكن ما تلاحظين هالشي عليهم الا في الابتدائي لأنه بيكون عندهم كتب لكن في مرحلة الكي جي يدرسونهم و يعلمونهم شغلات بدون كتب. و طبعا العيال ما يتكلمون كنت اشوف ابلاتهم بالصدفه و لما اسألهم يقولون لي عطيناهم مثلا سورة الفيل و الفاتحه و اركان الاسلام و شغلات بسيطه يعني على قد عمر اليهال.

----------


## nada777

اختي طيبة الكويت مشكورة جدا على الرد و الله يجزيكي الخير يارب

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

خلصنا امتحانات الحمدلله
ننطر النتايج عاد على نهاية الاسبوع الياي على خير يارب

----------


## باحثة حقوق

انشاءالله خير يارب و الله يوفق عيالنا يارب

----------


## باحثة حقوق

خواتي ممكن وحدة منكم تكتب لنا تواريخ الاجازات لانه الورقة ضاعت عني و فتحت الموقع بس للاسف مايفتح معاي البرنامج .....

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

اجازة عيد الاضحى من تاريخ 14-11 الي 18-11
اجازة العيد الوطني 2-12
اجازة رأس السنه الهجريه 7-12
اجازة انتهاء الفصل الأول من 16-1 الى 1-2
اجازة المولد النبوي 15-2
اجازة انتهاء الفصل الأول 25-3 الى 2-4
عطله الايستر 24-4
اخر يوم في امتحانات الفاينل 27-6
و كل عام و انتوا بخير
و على فكره مواعيد الاجازات قابله للتغير خصوصا الاجازات الدينية

----------


## ريييوم

أختي طيبه صدقتي والله أيام الامتحانات أكون على أعصابي وأحاتي وهم ولا عالبال خصوصا ان عيالي في جريد1 وجريد 3 يعني الله يعيني بس حليلهم المدرسين مايقصرون يعملون لهم نماذج امتحانات واختصارات 
ومشكوره طيبه حبيبتي على نماذج الامتحانات 
ويالله نتريا نتيجة الامتحانات

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> أختي طيبه صدقتي والله أيام الامتحانات أكون على أعصابي وأحاتي وهم ولا عالبال خصوصا ان عيالي في جريد1 وجريد 3 يعني الله يعيني بس حليلهم المدرسين مايقصرون يعملون لهم نماذج امتحانات واختصارات 
> ومشكوره طيبه حبيبتي على نماذج الامتحانات 
> ويالله نتريا نتيجة الامتحانات



ان شاءالله خير يارب و ناطرين الحين النتايج
اختي ريوم ممكن طلب؟؟؟
لما يبعثون ويا عيالج التقارير و الامتحانات هالاسبوع اذا فيه مجال تصورين لي امتحانات جريد 3, و تطرشين هم لي بالايميل؟
ولدي الكبير الحين في جريد 2 و ابي اخلي عندي نماذج من امتحانات السنه اليايه و جذي يكون بالي مرتاح وقت الامتحانات ما اظلمه و اسوي له شي اووفر

----------


## BusinesS_Women

شخباركم يا بنأت ان شالله بخير وأخبار عيالكم ويالامتحانات والنتائج ان شالله تبيض الويهه. عندي ملاحظه عليهم طرشولنا مسج بخصوص الدفع للقسط الثاني ؤعندي الورقة إلي فيها الأسعار وكانوا كاتبين انه القسط الثاني 6300 ويوم وصلت قالولي ادفعي 6800 استغربت ليش قالولي للكتب قلتلهم المفروض تقولولنا انه هالمبلغ إلي بندفعه وانه فيه زياده للكتب حسيت مافي توضيح بخصوص الدفع 
بس وأما وضع الدراسه مرتاحه من المدرسه الحمدالله والله يهدي ريلي وما ينقل بنتي منها يتأثرون بكلام ربعهم دوم الرياييل يقولي السنه اليائه بنقلها

----------


## باحثة حقوق

مشكورة اخت طيبة الكويتية و حبيبتي انا بعد ممكن تبعثيلي اوراق امتحانات ولدج علشان بنتي السنه اليايه انشاءالله قريد تو الصراحة ارتحت شوييوم طرشت لي و لا تنسيني بالامتحانات القادمة للشهر الياي

----------


## فراشه الحقل

بنات شو رايكم نسوي ملف في امتحانات كل جريد 

يعني الي عندها نماذج الامتاحات تصورها ...وترسلها لي على ايميلي 

وبسوي ملفات حق كل جريد وبرتبهم ...وبرفعهم في الانترنت وبنزلهم عقب في الموضوع عشان كل وحده تقدر تنزله وتستفيد 

اي امتحان صوروه عندهم 

ايميلي 

[email protected]

----------


## فراشه الحقل

للاسف اجازه الربيع ما بتكون مع اجازه المدارس 

بصراااااحه قهر

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> مشكورة اخت طيبة الكويتية و حبيبتي انا بعد ممكن تبعثيلي اوراق امتحانات ولدج علشان بنتي السنه اليايه انشاءالله قريد تو الصراحة ارتحت شوييوم طرشت لي و لا تنسيني بالامتحانات القادمة للشهر الياي



ولا يهمج من عيوني الثنتين ان شاءالله اطرش لج باجي الامتحانات

----------


## باحثة حقوق

شكرا اخت طيبة الكويتية

----------


## ام سعيد2

والله مصدومة شئ امتحانات حق الكي جي عيالي في الكي جي وما اعرف انه شئ امتحانات 


فديتكم شو من الامتحانات واذا وحده عندها اواق ياليت تفيدنا

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

هيه حبوبه عندهم امتحانات
بس ما يبلغون الأهل لأنهم يبون يشوفون مستوى الطلبه معاهم. الامتحانات اعتقد راح تبدي من الشهر الياي للكي جي او انتوا سئلوهم و تأكدوا منهم يكون افضل.
و انا عندي اوراق عمل كنت مسويتهم لعيالي بس ما ادري وين قاطتهم. احاول ادورهم هاليومين اوعدكم و ان شاءالله اطرشهم للي تبيهم.

----------


## التفاح الاخضر

حبيباتي
شحالكم

الحين دوام الكي جي 1 في الشويفات من الساعة ثمان لين ثلاث صح؟

----------


## BusinesS_Women

صح من 8 الى 3 وعشر
شفتهم حاطين ورقه فالرسبشن مكتوب فيها عدة اسئلة الناس تطرح عليهم وهم مجاوبين عليها ومن ضمن. الأسئلة ليش دوامهم طويل. وكانوا مجاوبين بطريقة مقنعه انهن يتانون في تعليم الأطفال ويأخذون وقتهم مع كل طفل وانه الأطفال بدل ما يرجعون البيت بدري وييلسون بروحهم فالبيت أحسن لهم ييلسون مع أصدقاءهم ويكونون اجتماعيين أكثر

----------


## عطيف

السلام عليكم ^_____^ عيبني الموضوع .... 

الصراحه الشويفات .. مستواهم رووعه... 

واحلى شي انهم معودين الطلبة ع الامتحانات دوووووم 

يعني عادي في اليوم 3 او 4 امتحانات او كويزات 

ودوامهم صح انه متعب من 8 لين 4 ... بس ما تكون عندهم واجبات... 

يعني الطالب/ة يراجعون اللي خذووه ...

بس ليتهم لو يعزلوون الاولاد عن البنات ... ع الاقل من الصف الخامس او السادس

^____________^ بالنسبة لنماذج الامتحانات ... مش هن نفسهن اللي من الويب بيرنت؟؟

----------


## BusinesS_Women

صدقج والله يا أختي لو يفصلونهم أحسن

----------


## باحثة حقوق

هي نفسها اعتقد بس مب لكل المراحل الدراسية لانه مافي لصف قريد ون

----------


## bent eshog

بنات انا خريجت مدرسه الشويفات 
والي حابه اني ادرس عيالها انا حاضره لان دراستهم صعبه

----------


## مها جميرا

كم رسوم الكي جي ون

----------


## التفاح الاخضر

> بنات انا خريجت مدرسه الشويفات 
> والي حابه اني ادرس عيالها انا حاضره لان دراستهم صعبه



انتي منوين حبيبتي 
انا من العين وعندي ولد عمره ثلاث سنوات

----------


## باحثة حقوق

> بنات انا خريجت مدرسه الشويفات 
> والي حابه اني ادرس عيالها انا حاضره لان دراستهم صعبه


حبيبتي شو الاسياسيات و طريقة الدراسة الي اتبعهوها اهلج وياج في الدراسة و كيف كانت طريقة دراستج

----------


## مها جميرا

كم رسوم الكي جي ون

----------


## ريييوم

> ان شاءالله خير يارب و ناطرين الحين النتايج
> اختي ريوم ممكن طلب؟؟؟
> لما يبعثون ويا عيالج التقارير و الامتحانات هالاسبوع اذا فيه مجال تصورين لي امتحانات جريد 3, و تطرشين هم لي بالايميل؟
> ولدي الكبير الحين في جريد 2 و ابي اخلي عندي نماذج من امتحانات السنه اليايه و جذي يكون بالي مرتاح وقت الامتحانات ما اظلمه و اسوي له شي اووفر


إنشاءالله فديتج ماطلبتي من عيوني ياطيوبه

----------


## باحثة حقوق

شلونكم خواتي شو اخبار النتايج
و سؤال الورقة الي فيهاالنتايج exam report ناخذها ولا ارجعها مع باجي الاوراق
بخصوص امتحان oral phonics للقريد ون وين الورقة و كيف كان نظام الامتحان 

شكرا

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> كم رسوم الكي جي ون



حبوبه الرسوم تفرق من فرع لي فرع
انتي شوفي الفرع الاقرب لكم و اتصلي بهم و هم يعطونج السعر الأكيد

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> إنشاءالله فديتج ماطلبتي من عيوني ياطيوبه


تسلمين ما تقصرين حبوبه
الله يخلي لج عيالج و يوفقهم يارب

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> شلونكم خواتي شو اخبار النتايج
> و سؤال الورقة الي فيهاالنتايج exam report ناخذها ولا ارجعها مع باجي الاوراق
> بخصوص امتحان oral phonics للقريد ون وين الورقة و كيف كان نظام الامتحان 
> 
> شكرا


هلا و الله بالباحثه
والله الحمدلله النتايج تهبل, الله يتمم عليهم و يوفق الجميع يارب, انتي بشري؟؟؟؟
الأورال فونكس تكون في ورقة القراءه, يسئلونهم هالحرف ويا هالحرف يعطون اي ساوند و جذي. اعتقد والله مو متأكده.
بالنسبة للورقه الصغيره الي فيها الدرجات خليها عندج, اما الامتحانات رجعيهم

----------


## باحثة حقوق

الحمدالله بنتي يابت نسبة حلوة اي صدقتي تهبل و الله فرحت لها و الله يتمم عليهم و يوفق الجميع يارب و دائما الى الامام يارب
مشكورة وايد على اوراق الامتحانات صدق فادتني وااايد و عرفت طريقة الامتحان و الحمدالله البنت يابت نتيجة حلوة لا تنسيني بالامتحانات الياية علشان استعد و ابدي اسوي اوراق عمل

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

لا تحاتين 
ليما الحين الحمدلله متذكره و انشاءالله الاسبوع الياي بالكثير اطرشهم للي طلبهم مني من عيوني

----------


## باحثة حقوق

مشكورة اخت طيبة 
خواتي بشرونا بنتايج عيالكم انشالله اليهال يابو نسب حلوة بالتوفيق يارب

----------


## ام ريماني

مبروك عليكم وعسي عيالكم دوووووووم من الاوائل

وتشوفون صورهم بلوحه الشرف

نحن ما عطونا نتائج يوم الاحد (فرع العين)

بنات بليزززززززز بطلب مرة ثانية امتحانات قريد2

احد عنه لا تبخلوووووووون علينا

----------


## باحثة حقوق

> اجازة عيد الاضحى من تاريخ 14-11 الي 18-11
> اجازة العيد الوطني 2-12
> اجازة رأس السنه الهجريه 7-12
> اجازة انتهاء الفصل الأول من 16-1 الى 1-2
> اجازة المولد النبوي 15-2
> اجازة انتهاء الفصل الأول 25-3 الى 2-4
> عطله الايستر 24-4
> اخر يوم في امتحانات الفاينل 27-6
> و كل عام و انتوا بخير
> و على فكره مواعيد الاجازات قابله للتغير خصوصا الاجازات الدينية


حبيبتي اخت طيبه بخصوص بس اجازة انتهاء اجازة انتهاء الفصل الاول شفت في الورقه انه مضللين من تاريخ 16/12 الي تاريخ 1/1

----------


## little girl

هلا خواتي 
حبيت اشاركم فالجروب
بنتي جريد 2 .. نقلتها من مدرسة خاصة منهج الوزارة الي الشويفات خليفة أ

----------


## little girl

... للبنات عندهم انشطة وايدة منها تعليم الباليه والجمباز والسباحة غير الموسيقى والكمبيوتر ... 

هالاسبوع يوم السبت بنتي خذت اول حصة للباليه كانت وايد مستانسة  :Smile:  يوم سرت اخذها مريت ع الكافيتريا بصراحة مب شي مع ان المدرسة في خليفة أ توها يديدة ... تذكرت كافتيريا المحارة خخخخخ

----------


## little girl

طيوووبة الطيبة ... فديتج ولا عليج امر او كلافة ... اذا تتوفر عندج امتحانات جريد 2 ... ترا بنتي مسكينة تكرف من نقلتها والدراسة صعبة عليها ....  :Smile:  

مشكورة مقدما  :Smile:

----------


## ام منتهى

> هلا و الله ام منتهى
> الله يوفق العيال يارب و يسهل امتحاناتهم كلها يارب.
> اختي شنو ايميلج, طرشيه لي على الخاص علشان ابعث لج نسخه من الامتحان اللي عندي من عيوني



هلا اختي طيبة الكويتية 

حبيبتي ما اقدر ارسلك ايميلي ع الخاص عندك ما ادري ليش 
هذا ايميلي [email protected]
حبيبتي عندك فكرة متى الامتحانات القادمة رح تكون بالنسبة للجريد 1

----------


## ام منتهى

اخواتي شوفوا هذا الموقع في كثير اوراق عمل لكل المراحل في جميع المواد ممكن نستفيد منه للتدريبات في البيت http://www.uae.ii5ii.com/

ارجوا منكم الدعاء لي و لزوجي و ابنائي بالهداية

----------


## أم الشـيوخ

بغيت اسالكم شو رايكم في المدرسه نحن عندنا في ام قيوين فرع وافكر اسجل عيالي فيها السنه اليايه ان شاء الله بس بعدني متردده قالولي انهم يخلصون الساعه 3 احس واايد وبالنسبه للواجبات يحلونها في المدرسه ولا في البيت؟؟

----------


## باحثة حقوق

> بغيت اسالكم شو رايكم في المدرسه نحن عندنا في ام قيوين فرع وافكر اسجل عيالي فيها السنه اليايه ان شاء الله بس بعدني متردده قالولي انهم يخلصون الساعه 3 احس واايد وبالنسبه للواجبات يحلونها في المدرسه ولا في البيت؟؟


انا كتجربة هاي السنه اول مرة بناتي يدرسون فيها و حسيت بتطور وايد شاسع في بنتي الي في قريد ون يختلف عن المدرسة الي كانت فيها بخصوص الواجبات ماحلت بنتي اي واجب في بيت لما الحين اما بنتي الصغيرة فهي في KG1 بالعكس لما ترد البيت ما احس انها تعبانه بالعكس مستانسه لانه يدرسونها بشكل محبب و الحمدالله
الله يوفق الجميع يارب

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> حبيبتي اخت طيبه بخصوص بس اجازة انتهاء اجازة انتهاء الفصل الاول شفت في الورقه انه مضللين من تاريخ 16/12 الي تاريخ 1/1


شوفي حبوبه اهمه ممكن يغيرون التواريخ مالت الاجازات. عادي
فالأفضل انه احنا نمشي على الأوراق اللي يدزونها ويا العيال. او بين فتره و فتره نروح الاستقبال و ناخذ نسخه جديده من الكالندر

----------


## باحثة حقوق

> شوفي حبوبه اهمه ممكن يغيرون التواريخ مالت الاجازات. عادي
> فالأفضل انه احنا نمشي على الأوراق اللي يدزونها ويا العيال. او بين فتره و فتره نروح الاستقبال و ناخذ نسخه جديده من الكالندر


مشكورة حبيبتي

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> مبروك عليكم وعسي عيالكم دوووووووم من الاوائل
> 
> وتشوفون صورهم بلوحه الشرف
> 
> نحن ما عطونا نتائج يوم الاحد (فرع العين)
> 
> بنات بليزززززززز بطلب مرة ثانية امتحانات قريد2
> 
> احد عنه لا تبخلوووووووون علينا


يااااااااااااارب الله يسمع منج ان شاءالله
و عيالج بعد

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> طيوووبة الطيبة ... فديتج ولا عليج امر او كلافة ... اذا تتوفر عندج امتحانات جريد 2 ... ترا بنتي مسكينة تكرف من نقلتها والدراسة صعبة عليها ....  
> 
> مشكورة مقدما


ما عندي و الله الغاليه للأسف لانه ولدي الكبير في جريد 2
لكن وعد من اسوي له امتحان او شي ادزه لج بس ممكن ايميلج على الخاص

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> هلا اختي طيبة الكويتية 
> 
> حبيبتي ما اقدر ارسلك ايميلي ع الخاص عندك ما ادري ليش 
> هذا ايميلي [email protected]
> حبيبتي عندك فكرة متى الامتحانات القادمة رح تكون بالنسبة للجريد 1



خلاص ان شاءالله راح ادز لج اوراق الامتحانات مالت جريد 1 اللي عندي من عيوني

اعتقد الامتحانات القادمه بعد اسبوعين ان شاءالله
بتكون بالاسبوع الثامن و التاسع

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> بغيت اسالكم شو رايكم في المدرسه نحن عندنا في ام قيوين فرع وافكر اسجل عيالي فيها السنه اليايه ان شاء الله بس بعدني متردده قالولي انهم يخلصون الساعه 3 احس واايد وبالنسبه للواجبات يحلونها في المدرسه ولا في البيت؟؟


المدرسه طبعا لا يعلى عليها
اتكلم عن شويفات عموما, ما جربت الا فرع الشارقه لكن تقريبا كلهم نفس الجوده في التدريس
و صح انه العيال يخلصون الساعه 3 لكن يرجعون مرتاحين لا واجبات ولا شي مجرد انه الام تراجع لهم و تشوف شغلهم مو اكثر.
و لا تحاتين التعب و العيال انا اسوي جذي ويا عيالي, اهم شي النوم من وقت يعني من الساعه 7 ابدي جهزيهم للنوم خليهم يتعشون و سباحه و نوم علطول, و بجذي يكونون اليوم اللي بعده مرتاحين و مول ما يتعبون في المدرسه. و اهم شي نشيطين

----------


## ام منتهى

اخواتي عندي استفسار بخصوص نتائج الامتحانات احس انهم كثير مشددين في كل شئ 
استفساري هو كيف يتم حساب النسبة النهائية يعني كيف نقيم المستوى حسب النسبة يعني كم يكون متوسط و كم يكون ممتاز 
ارجوا توضيحي .
شكرا

----------


## باحثة حقوق

من ايام الجامعة كان تقسيم الدرجات على هذا المستوى 
من 90 الى 100 ممتاز
85الى 90 متوسط (جيد جدا)
و اتصلي حبيبتي بالمدرسة و تاكدي

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

باجر عيالنا بيدامون و لا لأ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ام مهويتي

السلام عليكم
حبيباتي بغيت استفسر الرسوب عندهم من كم
اذا جاب الولد خمسين يعني راسب

----------


## الكل خذلني

لررررررررررررفع

----------


## باحثة حقوق

> السلام عليكم
> حبيباتي بغيت استفسر الرسوب عندهم من كم
> اذا جاب الولد خمسين يعني راسب


نسبة النجاح 60 وموضحين بكشف الدرجاات

----------


## باحثة حقوق

اليوم ردت بنتي الي في قريد ون يابه معاها جدول الامتحانات انشاءالله الامتحانات القادمة ب 7/11/2010 و الله يوفق الجميع و شدوا الهمة

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> اليوم ردت بنتي الي في قريد ون يابه معاها جدول الامتحانات انشاءالله الامتحانات القادمة ب 7/11/2010 و الله يوفق الجميع و شدوا الهمة


لأ يا باحثه لا تقولين
ياني احباط استغفر الله احس ما مدانا نرتاح من الامتحانات اللي طافت, بس يلا احسن كله في مصلحتهم.
والله اليوم العيال رجعوا من المدرسه كنت تعبانه ما شفتهم ولا فتحت جناطهم و صارلي جم يوم على هالحاله.

برجع ادرسهم كل يوم عاد حتى لو تعبانه و الله كريم

----------


## باحثة حقوق

> لأ يا باحثه لا تقولين
> ياني احباط استغفر الله احس ما مدانا نرتاح من الامتحانات اللي طافت, بس يلا احسن كله في مصلحتهم.
> والله اليوم العيال رجعوا من المدرسه كنت تعبانه ما شفتهم ولا فتحت جناطهم و صارلي جم يوم على هالحاله.
> 
> برجع ادرسهم كل يوم عاد حتى لو تعبانه و الله كريم


سلامات اخت طيبة و ماتشوفين شر انشاءالله و الله يقويج على تدريس اليهال

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> سلامات اخت طيبة و ماتشوفين شر انشاءالله و الله يقويج على تدريس اليهال


الشر ما اييج يارب
و يقوي الجميع على العيال و تربيتهم ان شاءالله
على فكره حبوبه, قاعده من الصبح احاول ادز لج الامتحانات مالت جريد 1 كلها انتي و جم اخت ويانا بس تصير مشكله عندي باللاب و اطفيه. والله كثر من 3 مرات غير محاولاتي امس و ماكو فايده
بس بتم وراه لين ادزهم لكم اليوم او باجر بالكثير على خير

الله يوفق عيالنا و يحفظهم يارب

----------


## باحثة حقوق

> الشر ما اييج يارب
> و يقوي الجميع على العيال و تربيتهم ان شاءالله
> على فكره حبوبه, قاعده من الصبح احاول ادز لج الامتحانات مالت جريد 1 كلها انتي و جم اخت ويانا بس تصير مشكله عندي باللاب و اطفيه. والله كثر من 3 مرات غير محاولاتي امس و ماكو فايده
> بس بتم وراه لين ادزهم لكم اليوم او باجر بالكثير على خير
> 
> الله يوفق عيالنا و يحفظهم يارب


مشكورة اختي

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

خلاص الحمدلله دزيتهم و خلصت

----------


## باحثة حقوق

> خلاص الحمدلله دزيتهم و خلصت


مشكورة حبيبتي وايد بميزان حسنإتج و الله يوفق اليهال يارب

----------


## sweeeet

> خلاص الحمدلله دزيتهم و خلصت


تسلم يمناج حبيبتي وصلتني الامتحانات اللي طرشتيها لي ..
والف شكر لج .. ويزاج الله كل خير ..
وهذا يدل على طيب اصلج حبيبتي فالله يكثر من امثالج ...

والله يقدرني ارد لج الجميل ..

والله يفرح قلبج بتوفيق عيالج ,, ويسعدهم ويسعدج ..

----------


## ام منتهى

> خلاص الحمدلله دزيتهم و خلصت



اشكرك حبيبتي ما قصرتي معنا 
كله في ميزان حسناتك 
الله يوفقك انتي واولادك و يزرقكم الجنة الفردوس الاعلى

----------


## ام منتهى

حبيباتي هذا نموذج من املاء الامتحانات الاسبوع الجاي 


رادَ دَرْب بَرَدَ بَدْر رباب دارَ
رادَ دَرْب بَرَدَ بَدْر رباب دارَ
رادَ دَرْب بَرَدَ بَدْر رباب دارَ
ـــــــ ــــــــ ــــــــ ـــــــــ ـــــــــ ــــــــ 
ـــــــ ــــــــ ــــــــ ـــــــــ ـــــــــ ــــــــ
ـــــــ ـــــــ ـــــــ ــــــــ ــــــــ ــــــــ

زادَ زارَ زوزو زير بَرَزَ زبيب
زادَ زارَ زوزو زير بَرَزَ زبيب
زادَ زارَ زوزو زير بَرَزَ زبيب

ــــــــ ــــــــ ــــــــ ـــــــــ ـــــــــ ـــــــــ 
ــــــــ ــــــــ ــــــــ ـــــــــ ـــــــــ ـــــــــ
ـــــــ ـــــــ ــــــــ ــــــــ ــــــــ ــــــــ
ـــــــ ـــــــ ــــــــ ــــــــ ــــــــ ــــــــ
وَرْد دور وداد وادي واوي
وَرْد دور وداد وادي واوي
وَرْد دور وداد وادي واوي
ــــــــ ــــــــ ــــــــ ـــــــــ ـــــــــ
ــــــــ ــــــــ ـــــــــ ـــــــــ ـــــــــ
ــــــــ ــــــــ ــــــــــ ـــــــــ ـــــــــ

تابَ توت تزورُ وَتَد رَوَتْ
تابَ توت تزورُ وَتَد رَوَتْ
تابَ توت تزورُ وَتَد رَوَتْ
ــــــــ ـــــــــ ـــــــــ ـــــــــ ـــــــــ
ــــــــ ـــــــــ ـــــــــ ـــــــــ ـــــــــ
ــــــــ ـــــــــ ـــــــــ ـــــــــ ـــــــــ 
ــــــــ ـــــــــ ـــــــــ ـــــــــ ـــــــــ 



p	q	r	S

t	u	v	w

x	y	z	m

fan	hat	leg	Bed

bib	six	log	box

mop	cup	jug	sun




p	q	r	S

t	u	v	w

x	y	z	m

fan	hat	leg	Bed

bib	six	log	box

mop	cup	jug	sun




p	q	r	S

t	u	v	w

x	y	z	m

fan	hat	leg	Bed

bib	six	log	box

mop	cup	jug	sun


الي تريد ممكن ارسلها ع ايميل ع هيئة وورد دوكيمنت ارتب

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

تسلمين حبوبه ما تقصرين

----------


## باحثة حقوق

الله يعينا على تحفيظ املاء العربي الصراحة الكلمات زايدة هذا الاسبوع بس انشاء لله شدوا الهمة

----------


## شوق22

سلااااااااااام عليكم شخباركم حريمات 
فديتكم اسألكم الكجي 2 يعطونهم امتحانات ولا لا ؟
والي عندها عيال ب الكجي 2 تخبرني شو جدولها العيال شو تدرسينه 
انا بصراحه الحين احاول اركز على السور مااحسهم يركز على الدين ف المدرسه

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> سلااااااااااام عليكم شخباركم حريمات 
> فديتكم اسألكم الكجي 2 يعطونهم امتحانات ولا لا ؟
> والي عندها عيال ب الكجي 2 تخبرني شو جدولها العيال شو تدرسينه 
> انا بصراحه الحين احاول اركز على السور مااحسهم يركز على الدين ف المدرسه


هلا و الله حبوبه
كي جي 2 ايه يعطونهم امتحانات لكن ما يعطون الأهل خبر موليه, لأنه يبون يشوفون مستوى الطلبه
و بالنسبة للتدريس, كنت دايما اراجع ويا عيالي الأوراق اللي يدزونها كل اسبوع و اسألهم شنو هذا و شنو هذا, و اسوي لهم اوراق خارجيه.
و شاريه لهم وايد كتب خارجيه فيها تدريس و لعب و تلوين يعني اليهال يحبونهم.

بالنسبة للدين مره سألت مسز كوري شنو يعطونهم و شنو الخطه اللي ماشين عليها. قالت لي نعطيهم قصار السور و شغلات خفيفه تمشي مع عمرهم. و كانوا مدرسات عيالي يقولون لهم حفظوا سورة الفيل مثلا و عرفوا القصه و راح اسألكم و الشاطر اعطيه هديه و من هالسوالف.
و ان شاءالله من جريد 1 الغاليه بيكون عندهم كتب و ماشين عليها يعني منهج وزاره لا تحاتيهم.

و اهم شي بصراحه اشوفه انه احنا اللي نتابع عيالنا بالدين ما ننطر المدرسه, لا تنطرين غيرج يعلم عيالج اصول الدين. احنا الأساس والله.
لازم الأساسيات احنا اللي نزرعها و ننميها بعيالنا و نكون قدوتهم فيها.

الله يحفظ عيالنا و يوفقهم يارب

----------


## ام حور

بنتي في كيجي 1 ولا تعرف شي اما الدين انسي 

بالمناسبة عندهم البنات شهر 11 سباحة للروضة متى انطرش اغراض السباحة للمدرسة؟

----------


## ريييوم

حبيبتي طيبه كويتيه مشكوره فديتج على الإمتحانات اللي طرشتيهم لي 
بس الغاليه في إمتحان COMP ماطرشتيه اللي بيمتحون فيه الأسبوع الياي ياريت إذا عندج طرشيه لي أو دزيه ليه
على فكره تعيبني رمسة الكويتين 
مشكوره ياحبي

----------


## alsaaadah

بناااات لو تودون عيالكم مركز لتحفيظ القران وهو بس يومين او 3 ايام في الاسبوع وايد زين  :Smile:  .. نفس كلام اختي طيبة الكويتية لا تركزون على المدرسة بس ..

----------


## om Abood

السلام عليكم....
مع اني دايما ادخل المنتدى بس اول مرة انتبه انه في تجمع للشويفات
ولدي في الشويفات (خليفة أ) Grade 1
من الكي جي 1 وهو في نفس المدرسة ..
هالسنة غلطنا وما سجلناه في الباص على اساس انه نييب دريوليه ولين الحين ما وصلت وتأزمنا منو يوديه الصبح ومنو يرده الظهر حاولنا نسجله بس مسؤول الباصات قال مافي مجال للي في الشامخة  :Frown: 

بليز اللي عندها نماذج امتحانات grade 1 تطرش لي

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> حبيبتي طيبه كويتيه مشكوره فديتج على الإمتحانات اللي طرشتيهم لي 
> بس الغاليه في إمتحان COMP ماطرشتيه اللي بيمتحون فيه الأسبوع الياي ياريت إذا عندج طرشيه لي أو دزيه ليه
> على فكره تعيبني رمسة الكويتين 
> مشكوره ياحبي



حياج الغاليه حاضرين للطيبين
و حبوبه ترى اختبار Comp يكون في نفس الوقت مع اختبار Language
و بداية من التيرم الثاني يفصلون كل ماده اختبارها بروح.

و انا احب الكلام الاماراتي وايد احسه حلو واستانس لما اسمعه.

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> بنتي في كيجي 1 ولا تعرف شي اما الدين انسي 
> 
> بالمناسبة عندهم البنات شهر 11 سباحة للروضة متى انطرش اغراض السباحة للمدرسة؟


حبوبه لا تحاتين
ولدي الكبير ما قمت الاحظ عليه اي تغيير الا بعد التيرم الثاني هالكلام لما كان في كي جي 1. نطري اشويه عليهم. او اخذي موعد من المسؤوله عن الكي جي و شوفي شنو مستوى البنوته في الكلاس احسن.

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> السلام عليكم....
> مع اني دايما ادخل المنتدى بس اول مرة انتبه انه في تجمع للشويفات
> ولدي في الشويفات (خليفة أ) Grade 1
> من الكي جي 1 وهو في نفس المدرسة ..
> هالسنة غلطنا وما سجلناه في الباص على اساس انه نييب دريوليه ولين الحين ما وصلت وتأزمنا منو يوديه الصبح ومنو يرده الظهر حاولنا نسجله بس مسؤول الباصات قال مافي مجال للي في الشامخة 
> 
> بليز اللي عندها نماذج امتحانات grade 1 تطرش لي


الله يعينكم بصراحه 
صج التوصيل مشكله اسنغفر الله.
حبوبه عندي الامتحانت لو تبينهم طرشي لي ايميلج على الخاص و من عيوني ادز لج اللي عندي

----------


## شوق22

طيبه تسلميييييييييييييييييييييييين ياقلبي ع الرد 
ونا نفس الشي الاوراق الي يعطونهم اخر الاسبوع ادرسه اياهم 
الله يوفق الجميع ان شاء الله

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

حياج الله حبوبه

----------


## أم خلفان77

سلامي على طيبة الطيبة والاخوات كلهن 
غبت عنكم والحين رجعت واشوف ماشاء الله تطور واخبار حلوة 
وايد استفدنا من هاللمة الحلوة صاروا عندي صديقات اثق برايهم طيبة وفراشة الحقل وام راشد واعجبت بالاخت باحثة الحقوق والمجموعة كلها ما تقصر 
بالنسبة للاجازة الكلاندر انا معلقتنها في باب خزانةبناتي وكل يوم اجيك عليها وصح كلام اختي باحثة الحقوق الاجازة معانا من 17-12- لاخر الشهر 
بالنسبة للامتحانات انا فاتتني نماذج اختنا طيبة عسى ربي ينولها كل ما تتمنى في عيالها يارب وياليت ترسلين لي حياتي النماذج 
لحمدلله نتايج بنتيه حلوة ومرتاحة لها وقيمنا الخطاء وخذت كوبي لاني عندي اختها بتروح السنة الياية كي جي 1 
بالنسبىة للعربي تواصلت مع معلمتها وخبرتني انها ما تمتحنهم وغيرها اللي تدش عليهم في الاختبار وكذلك غير اللي تصحح لاني لاحظت بنيت نقصوها على رسمة وتشبيك الحرف قالت لي الشويفات سياستهم وايد شديدية فالخط يبون خطه مضبوط في كلا المادتين واللي ييب 17 ونص من عشرين او 18 يعني هذا التوب ما في اعلى منه بالهاند رايتنغ للعربي .
بصراحة اعجحبت بطريقة التقييم قوية وواضحة واللي عنده استفسار يرجع للمعلمة المسوولة عن هالشغلة يعني يقيمون عيالنا بدقة وبشفافية وهذا سر ان طلاب الشويفات مقبولين باي مدرسة وحتى دوليا خارج البلاد .


حبيبتي طيبة هذا ايميلي [email protected]
واحيدني ضفتج في المسن بس للاسف انا مول ما ادشه ولو عندج بن كود ابا اتواصل معاج بعد على البي بي وبكون لج ممنونة 

صح نسيت اخبركم رحت المعرض وغفيت مجموعة كتب وكلها بالعربي حق التقوية وفي المعرض شغلات حلوة بالالعاب مثل دار النشر اللي هي اسمها الاصابع .... وهو من الشارجة بشوف لكم اسمها عندهم احرف مفرغة روعة لمستويين الاول خلص لحقت على الثاني لاني احتاجه اكثر فيه الحرف باول الكلمة وبوسطها وباخرها عشان يرسم الطالب الحرف وعادي يركب اي كلمة بالتفريغ اللي طلعه .

بالتوفيق لعيالنا ونتائج موفقة للجميع وبانتظار نماذج جريد ون .

----------


## شادية حمد

للرفع

----------


## باحثة حقوق

> سلامي على طيبة الطيبة والاخوات كلهن 
> غبت عنكم والحين رجعت واشوف ماشاء الله تطور واخبار حلوة 
> وايد استفدنا من هاللمة الحلوة صاروا عندي صديقات اثق برايهم طيبة وفراشة الحقل وام راشد واعجبت بالاخت باحثة الحقوق والمجموعة كلها ما تقصر 
> بالنسبة للاجازة الكلاندر انا معلقتنها في باب خزانةبناتي وكل يوم اجيك عليها وصح كلام اختي باحثة الحقوق الاجازة معانا من 17-12- لاخر الشهر 
> بالنسبة للامتحانات انا فاتتني نماذج اختنا طيبة عسى ربي ينولها كل ما تتمنى في عيالها يارب وياليت ترسلين لي حياتي النماذج 
> لحمدلله نتايج بنتيه حلوة ومرتاحة لها وقيمنا الخطاء وخذت كوبي لاني عندي اختها بتروح السنة الياية كي جي 1 
> بالنسبىة للعربي تواصلت مع معلمتها وخبرتني انها ما تمتحنهم وغيرها اللي تدش عليهم في الاختبار وكذلك غير اللي تصحح لاني لاحظت بنيت نقصوها على رسمة وتشبيك الحرف قالت لي الشويفات سياستهم وايد شديدية فالخط يبون خطه مضبوط في كلا المادتين واللي ييب 17 ونص من عشرين او 18 يعني هذا التوب ما في اعلى منه بالهاند رايتنغ للعربي .
> بصراحة اعجحبت بطريقة التقييم قوية وواضحة واللي عنده استفسار يرجع للمعلمة المسوولة عن هالشغلة يعني يقيمون عيالنا بدقة وبشفافية وهذا سر ان طلاب الشويفات مقبولين باي مدرسة وحتى دوليا خارج البلاد .
> 
> ...


الله يوفقج اختي و يوفق عيالنا يارب و لا تغيبين عنا الله يحفظج

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> سلامي على طيبة الطيبة والاخوات كلهن 
> غبت عنكم والحين رجعت واشوف ماشاء الله تطور واخبار حلوة 
> وايد استفدنا من هاللمة الحلوة صاروا عندي صديقات اثق برايهم طيبة وفراشة الحقل وام راشد واعجبت بالاخت باحثة الحقوق والمجموعة كلها ما تقصر 
> بالنسبة للاجازة الكلاندر انا معلقتنها في باب خزانةبناتي وكل يوم اجيك عليها وصح كلام اختي باحثة الحقوق الاجازة معانا من 17-12- لاخر الشهر 
> بالنسبة للامتحانات انا فاتتني نماذج اختنا طيبة عسى ربي ينولها كل ما تتمنى في عيالها يارب وياليت ترسلين لي حياتي النماذج 
> لحمدلله نتايج بنتيه حلوة ومرتاحة لها وقيمنا الخطاء وخذت كوبي لاني عندي اختها بتروح السنة الياية كي جي 1 
> بالنسبىة للعربي تواصلت مع معلمتها وخبرتني انها ما تمتحنهم وغيرها اللي تدش عليهم في الاختبار وكذلك غير اللي تصحح لاني لاحظت بنيت نقصوها على رسمة وتشبيك الحرف قالت لي الشويفات سياستهم وايد شديدية فالخط يبون خطه مضبوط في كلا المادتين واللي ييب 17 ونص من عشرين او 18 يعني هذا التوب ما في اعلى منه بالهاند رايتنغ للعربي .
> بصراحة اعجحبت بطريقة التقييم قوية وواضحة واللي عنده استفسار يرجع للمعلمة المسوولة عن هالشغلة يعني يقيمون عيالنا بدقة وبشفافية وهذا سر ان طلاب الشويفات مقبولين باي مدرسة وحتى دوليا خارج البلاد .
> 
> ...


هلا و الله ام خلفان
الامتحانات و طرشتها لج و ان شاءالله تستفيدون منهم يارب.
و تسلمين على الثقه الغاليه و ان شاءالله اكون قدها يارب.

----------


## om Abood

اختي طيبة مشكورة على الامتحانات والله يوفق كل الطلاب 


حلو التجمع  :Smile:

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

حياج الله ام عبود

و الحمدلله هانت ما بقى شي على الامتحانات, و يخلصون. و احلى شي انه امتحاناتكم قبل العيد يعني بالعيد براحتنا حتة لو نسافر ما نحاتي شي

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

حياج الله ام عبود

و الحمدلله هانت ما بقى شي على الامتحانات, و يخلصون. و احلى شي انه امتحاناتكم قبل العيد يعني بالعيد براحتنا حتة لو نسافر ما نحاتي شي

----------


## #..Lamar..#

وَمَن يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَل لَّهُ مَخْرَجًا ، وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَحْتَسِبُ وَمَن يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَالِغُ أَمْرِهِ قَدْ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدْرًا

----------


## ام منتهى

هلا بنات كيفكم ( كل عام وانتم بخير ) 
اليوم استلمت جدول امتحانات الاسبوع 11 و 12 رح يبدا من تاريخ 11 ديسمبر 
ان شاء رح ابدأ معاه من اليوم في بعض الاشياء 
انا اتعب لما يكون عنده امتحانات احس ارتباط و توتر وهو وقته ضيق 
الله يكون في العون و ربي يحفضهم ان شاء الله

----------


## ام منتهى

حبيبتي طيبة كويتية حبيت اسالك عندك نموذج من الامتحانات الاسبوع weeks 11,12 في كل المواد 
اكون شاكرا

----------


## فراشه الحقل

حبيت اسلم عليكم .....

وانا بعد سعيده جدا اخت ام خلفان على العلاقه الي ربطتني فيج....

اتمنى من الخوات المزيد من التقدم

على فكره 

الي عيالهم في الكي جي 

هذا موقه رهيب ....يعلمهم طريقه الحروف بالنطق ..صوت الحرف مثل ما يعلمونهم في المدرسه.....بنتي وايد تحب ها الموقع ونستمتع فيه


http://www.starfall.com/

----------


## باحثة حقوق

السلام عليكم خواتي شلونكم و شلون اليهال و الاجازة نحن اليوم رجعنا من السفر و الله يوفق عيالنا و يردون بهمة و نشاط

----------


## أم حصيصة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بنات لو سمحتوا اللي عندها نماذج امتحانات الجريد 2 تتواصل معاي ضروري

----------


## ام حور

اليوم بنتي عندها اول مرة حصة سباحة لبسته لها في البيت تحت الملابس وشيلتها شنطة الأغراض الباقية بس غامضتني ايدها ما تستحمل فديتها تشل ملف ولا شنطتها ولا شنطة السباحة 
بس تعالوا عادي الحين يعطونهم سباحة احس برد وهي اوردي عندها حساسية صدر

منو معاها من بناتكم كيجي 2 h

----------


## ام منتهى

هلا حبيبتي ام حور 
اتوقع انه مكان السباحة مغلق بالنسبة للاطفال بس الكبار مفتوح

----------


## sweet_cat

ام حور انا بنتي نفس كلاس بنتك 
شو اسم بنتك واليوم كان عندهم سباحه عاد بنتي تموت بالمسبح

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> حبيبتي طيبة كويتية حبيت اسالك عندك نموذج من الامتحانات الاسبوع weeks 11,12 في كل المواد 
> اكون شاكرا


هلا و الله ام منتهى
شخبارج الغاليه؟؟
للأسف ما عندي امتحانات هذي لأنها تعتبر الفاينل و المدرسه ما كانوا يطرشونها ويا ولدي.
بس وعد اني لما اسوي شي لولدي ادزه لكم ان شاءالله

----------


## ريييوم

السلام عليكم .. شحالكم إن شاء الله بخير بعد الإجاره الحلوه
أمس عيالي يابوا جداول إمتحانات فاينل تيرم ون اللي هي بعد أسبوعين ...... الله يستر 
حبايبي اللي عندها نموذج إمتحانات جريد 3 تطرشهم لي وبكون شاكره لها .

----------


## مهاري2007

هلاااااااااااااااااااااااا حبوبات

كل عام وانتم بخير 

وعساه عيد خير وسعاده عليكن

اخبار دراسة عيالكم ان شاء الله بخير <<<<< بس اشك ترى العيال مستوى شعارهم يا اخبل فيج يا تخبلين فيني

انا زايد حمدالله وشكر === متبع ذي القاعده>>> بس على مين === ما يدري امه كانت تخصص في هذي الشغلات ايام المدارس=== يوم تعبان اونه عاد / ويوم فيه رقاد/ ويوم العيال يضربوني / ويوم دوامي طويل

لا تقولون رقديه بدري==== ترى حده اليوم اللي يتخر فيه يعني يرقد الساعه 7 ونص هذا اليوم اللي يتاخر فيه

بس ابي اتخبركم بخصوص امتحانات الكي جي ون كيف تكون لاني اتم ادرسه بسرعه يمل واحسه ضغير 3 سنوات ونص

واناااااااااااااااا احساسي مثل احساس ام حور === احس ان مستواه ما تغير اهى اهى

----------


## ام راشـد

السلام عليكم امهات اشحالكم

انا ولدي KG2 وبنتي KG1 ...امتحانات ولدي بتبدا باجر ان شاء الله...الله ييسر لهم ان شاء الله يارب  :Smile: 

فراشة الحقل ...شخبار بنتج في الدراسه ...تحسينها تعلمت شي ؟؟؟؟

----------


## مهاري2007

صباحكم ورد وياسمين

اهى اهى ام راشد لا تقولين الكي جي عندهم امتحانات زيود ما يابلي طاري ولا طرشولي اوراق

----------


## ام حور

sweet cut اختي بنتي اسمها ميثة 
وانتي؟

بنتي مول ماتبي تروح تقولي ليش ايبني الباص متأخرة قلتلها ما علي بتنازع وياه مرة ثانية موبعارفة كيف اقنعها بالوقت خاصة ختها اكبر منها تيي قبلها 

لا والدراسة يوم اسالها تقولي مالج خص قلتهلها شوتعرفين علميني انجليزي ابي ارمس مثلج تعرفون شو قالت قالت ومنو قالج انا هناك فاهمة هم شو يقولون بس كله تقولي مس كيلي تصرخ علينا وتاخذ مساحتي وقلمي ويوم علينا كتابة الكل يكتب الا انا اتم اطالعها قلتل لها ليش؟؟تقولي شو ليش بعد ما قلت لج خذت عني القلم قلت لها انزين ذكريها يمكن هي نست قالت لي لا هي تعرف بس انا شوتبيني اقولها خليني اسكت احسن ..

انا انصدمت من بنتي الصراحة واحسها موبالها بالدراسة بالمرة
اقولها قولي هالكلمة تضحك علي تقول شوبلاج ماما انا ماعرف انجليزي انا مافهم لهم موبنفسنا هالكلام ؟؟؟
لا والعربي مول ماتعطيهم شي انا بنتي كل اللي تكتبة طريقتها خطا ويطرش لي البيت بدون تصحيح والابلة عادي عندها

----------


## مهاري2007

اخ يا اختي ام حور=== ضربتي الوتر الحساس

عندي وعندج خير

ولدي شرات بنتج == كل يوم صياح حتى يومج ما يبي المدرسه 
وكل ما ابي ارجع له يطلعلي بطلعه الله المستعان

بس الخوف اذا عندهم امتحانات وهم ما يقولون او ما يعرفون

----------


## فيافي 123

هلا اختي .. 

الصراحة شويفات من احسن مدارس الدولة لو ماكانت الافضل .. 

المدرسة مستواها وايد قوي .. علشان جي مايكملون عيال المواطنين فيها .. 

بالنسبة للمراجعة في المدرسة .. الافضل انج انتي الي دوم تراجعين لانه م شاء اله عدد التلاميذ وااااايد كبير .. 

تأسيسهم واايد قوي .. ونصييحة خلي عيالج فيها لين السادس .. وعقب لو فكرتي تنقلينهم اي مدرسة .. بيكون الخلفية قوية عندهم .. 

.. ولو بغيتي اي تعرفين اي شيء عن المدرسة اسأليني .. لاني كنت خريجة شويفات  :Smile:

----------


## ام حور

اختي شوقصدج ان علشان انها مدرسة مستواهها قوي ما يتمون المواطنين فيها عيل الهنود وعيال شرق آسيا اشطر عن عيالنا لا حبيبتي المدرسة اوكيه بالإنجلش صح بس العربي والدين لا 
اما السبب في خروج المواطنين اهلهم ما يحبون الإختلاط فديت روحج

----------


## sweeeet

شحالكن خواتي ..؟؟

بغيت اسالكن اذا في احتفالات للعيد الوطني والا لا ..؟؟

----------


## مهاري2007

فديتج اخت سويت والله ذي حتى سؤالي انا فديته ولدي ما يابلي طاري احتفالات ولا شيس ويقول

امايه ابي حفله ليش االعيال الباجين عندهم حفله اقصد خواني لانهم في مدارس حكوميه

----------


## shereenah

السلام عليكم خواتي..

أسعد الله جميع أوقاتكم وفرحكم بعيالكم وجزا الله خير صاحبة فكرة هذا التجمع الرائع..

أنا أم لطفلين بالشويفات الفرع الرئيس في بوظبي..
ولديه أحمد بالصف الثاني g2 / b
وبنتي شرينه بالصف الأول g1/k

وعيالي من الكي جي فيها ولين الحين ماواجهت أي صعوبات من أي ناحية معاهم لا على المستوى الدراسي أو الإداري..

أنصح كل أم تحب تعطي عيالها تعليم يفيدهم لمستقبلهم إنها تدخل عيالها الشويفات (عن تجربة) وطبعاً أكيد في مدارس أفضل واللي يعرف يعطي رأيه وتجربته..

تقييمي للمدرسة بعد هالخمس سنوات معاهم ( لأني عيدت أحمد الصف الأول عشان كنت مدخلتنه بعمر صغير 3 سنوات فعشان أتفادى رسوبه في السنوات اليايه لا سمح الله عيدته بكيفي قبل لا يصير غصبن عني  :Smile:  
أحب أطمن الأمهات إنه من ناحية اللغة العربية والدين لا تشلون هم لأنه مدرسات العربي والدين نفس الإنجليزي مشددين عليهم ويدرسون عيالنا بذمه وضمير لأنه في منافسة بين المدرسات أصلن للطلاب اللي يحصلون على أعلى الدرجات...من الإدراة


سأكمل غداً إن شاء الله حديثي لأنه مضطرة أخليكم الحين

----------


## باحثة حقوق

و انا عن تجربة شخصية بنتي درست كجي ون و كجي تو في مدرسة دولية في الشارجة و هاي السنة بس دخلتها قريد ون في مدرسة الشويفات تحسنت وايد وايد باللغة العربية و التربية الاسلامية بالعكس العربي اشوفه لين الحين قوي عندهم مثل باجي المواد انا اتكلم عن فرع الشارجة

----------


## sweeeet

خواتي شحالكن ..؟؟

والله يسر لنا مذاكره عيالنا الاسابيع الياييه .. ويفتح عقولهم ويشرح ربي صدورهم للمذاكره 
ويقرح قلوبنا بدرجاتهم الحلوه .. ولا يضيع تعبنا ...

خواتي بخصوص الاجازه ..؟؟
المدارس اجازتهم من الخميس الين الاحد ..
ونحن هل بيعطونه الاحد اجازه شراتهم والا بتظل اجازه السنه الهجريه الثلاثاء

----------


## dnyailwalah

هم بس الي اشووفه انه يحتفلوون باحتفالات الغرب اكثر من احتفالات الدوله بمناسباتها مادري لين @@ 

والي فالعين ماااتوفر باصات للطلاب 


والي فالاداره تعاملهم هب شيء ابد

----------


## little girl

بنات حبيت اشاوركم انقل ولدي الشويفات السنة الياية جريد 2 ويا اخته ولا اخليه.
هو مستواه مب مثل اخته .. استيعابه ابطأ واحسه ما بيمشي خاصة المنهج قوي ومتروووس
بس وايد حابة انقله ... شوروا عليه بللللليييييييييييز

----------


## dnyailwalah

هوو امبوونه فاي مدرسة ؟؟؟ لازم بيسووله تحديد مستوى

----------


## little girl

خواتي احسن طريقة لتدريس الاسبيلنج هي استخدام الكمبيوتر بالنسبة لجريد 2
انا اقرا الكلمة لبنتي واخليها تطبعها .. لوماتعرف مكان الاحرف بس تدورها وبنفس الوقت تتركز الحروف في بالها.

الله المستعان يعينا على التربية والتعليم

----------


## little girl

ولدي فمدرسة خاصة بس منهج وزارة

----------


## باحثة حقوق

> ولدي فمدرسة خاصة بس منهج وزارة


شوفي اختي انتي خليه يقدم على امتحان تحديد المستوى و من الحين تبداين تقوين ولدج بالاساسيات المتبعة في المدرسة يوميا قويه يبي له كتب خارجية وخليه يحل تمارين و يقرا اهم شي القراءة وفي الصيف دخليه السمر كورس الي تسويه مدرسة الشويفات و مدة التقوية عندهم ست اسابيع وان شاءالله الولد بمشي معاهم 
انا تجربتي مختلفة عنج بنتي دخلتها عندهم من قريد ون بس كجي ون و تو كانت بمدرسة دولية و على طول السنة و ماقصرت اخت طيبة الكويتية وياي يبت منهج كجي تو و كل يوم ادرسها وي الصيف و دخلتها عندهم السمر كورس كانت المدة ستة اسابيع وايد استفادت و الحين الحمدالله مستواها ما يقل عن الطلاب الي درسوا بالمدرسة كجي ون و تو

----------


## shereenah

> خواتي احسن طريقة لتدريس الاسبيلنج هي استخدام الكمبيوتر بالنسبة لجريد 2
> انا اقرا الكلمة لبنتي واخليها تطبعها .. لوماتعرف مكان الاحرف بس تدورها وبنفس الوقت تتركز الحروف في بالها.
> 
> الله المستعان يعينا على التربية والتعليم


يزاج الله خير أختي على هالطريقة ببدأ أطبقها ويا عيالي...

----------


## ام منتهى

طريقتك حلوا شكلي رح ابدا بها مع ولدي حتى بعد يبدا يتعامل مع الكمبيوتر بتدريج

----------


## ام منتهى

طريقتك حلوا شكلي رح ابدا بها مع ولدي حتى بعد يبدا يتعامل مع الكمبيوتر بتدريج

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

السلام عليكم
الله يوفق عيالنا يارب و يحفظهم.
اللامتحانات على الابواب بديتوا مراجعه ويا العيال؟؟؟
بديت وياهم على الخفيف اسألهم شنو هذا و شنو هذا, كتبوا هذا جذي علشان لين يوم الامتحان نحل اي اوراق اسويها لهم و بس.

----------


## sweet_cat

ام حور 
انا بنتي نفس اسم بنتك ايه صح بنتك دوم تبكي بلكلاس بنتي خبرتني 
وانا نفس الشي بنتي ذبحتني ماتبي الباص تبيني اوصلها انا ودوم اتنام مع اني انومها 8 بس كسوله 
انا المس مالتهم موعايبتني خالص وايد عصبيه واتصارخ عليهعم ماعندها اسلوب مس كيلي والعربي اشوف مستواها فوق الممتاز 
يله الله يصبرنا عليهم عاد لازم نتعرف على بعض

----------


## ام حمود وعبود

upppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## cute uae

> حلو هذا التجمع بنستفيد كلنا منه


انا عيالي في مدرسة رأس الخيمة لمتحدثي اللغة الإنجليزية و افكر السنة الياية أنقلهم الشويفات

----------


## cute uae

> بنات انا خريجت مدرسه الشويفات 
> والي حابه اني ادرس عيالها انا حاضره لان دراستهم صعبه


أختي أنتي في أي إمارة؟

----------


## ام ريماني

طيبة الكويتية

بليززززززززززززز ممكن اعرف شو المواضع الكومبرهنشن

في الامتحانات القبلية حابه اعرف هل نفس الامتحانات لقريد2 وسوري 

بغيت اراسلج بالخاص ما قدرت ما عليج امر اتري ردج

----------


## ام حور

الحين مت اجازة الطلاب بالنسبة للكيجي لان باقي المدارس خلص عندهم اجازة

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> طيبة الكويتية
> 
> بليززززززززززززز ممكن اعرف شو المواضع الكومبرهنشن
> 
> في الامتحانات القبلية حابه اعرف هل نفس الامتحانات لقريد2 وسوري 
> 
> بغيت اراسلج بالخاص ما قدرت ما عليج امر اتري ردج



هلا الغاليه
مواضيع الكمبريهشن نفسها الي بالكتاب, يعطونهم اي موضوع منهم و يحلن الأسئله مالته. انتي دربيهم على المواضيع و اهم شي خلي الطالب اهو اللي يقرا و يطلع الاجابات, على اساس بحالة كان الموضوع غير يقدر يتصرف و ما يتوهق

----------


## مها جميرا

موضوع رائع متابعة معاكم .عشان بسجل و لدي عالسنة اليديدة ..ان شاء الله

----------


## مها جميرا

> هلا و الله حبوبه
> 1- ايه على بداية المدارس يكون عمره 3 سنوات و 8 شهور تقريبا يقبلونه لا تحاتين. نظام شويفات يقبلون الأطفال اللي يكملون 3 سنوات قبل تاريخ 15 سبتمبر. 
> 
> 2- دام انه بيدش المدرسه من كي جي 1 فعادي هناك راح يتعلم كل شي. لأنهم وقت المقابله بس يشوفون تفاعل الطفل معاهم و هل يتكلم عدل و بس يعني لا تحاتين مافيه عقد. انتي حبوبه كثر ما تقدرين علميه الأساسيات مثل 
> Give me please
> Take
> sit down
> lets go
> يعني حاولي تقرين له قصص بسيطه علشن يتعود على اللغه ما يستصعبها لما يروح المدرسه.
> ...



ماشاء الله عليج اخت طيبة ..باذلة مجهود حلو بالتجمع 

الله يجزيك كل الخير 

اسالتي او تساولاتي كانت نفس الاخت nada

و لقيت الاجابة ..

موفقة الغالية

----------


## مها جميرا

حبيت اعرف منوه عيالها في شويفات دبي .؟؟

----------


## little girl

هلا خواتي  :Smile: 
انا والحمدلله اشوي اشوي ادرس بنتي للامتحان .. مسويه جدول خفيف ونطبقه مع بعض .. بعد ما نخلص اطلعهم ونستانس بالاجازة.

الحمدلله درستها امتحان الاسبيلنج + الفونك + التربية الوطنية + الاملاء + التربية الاسلامية 
والحينه انراجع الجرامر ... ومرات ادخل لها رياضيات ... 

انشاء الله الاسبوع الياي تركيز اكثر على الماث والسيانس .. 

الله المستعان

----------


## little girl

اختي طيبة الطيبة
فديتج والله مب مقصرة معانا يارب يحسب لج هالطيبة ويوفق عيالج وعيالنا جميع

----------


## ام حور

شو بالنسبة عن الإجازة؟؟

----------


## little girl

اختي طيبة شوفي ايميلج الخاص

----------


## ام ريماني

> هلا الغاليه
> مواضيع الكمبريهشن نفسها الي بالكتاب, يعطونهم اي موضوع منهم و يحلن الأسئله مالته. انتي دربيهم على المواضيع و اهم شي خلي الطالب اهو اللي يقرا و يطلع الاجابات, على اساس بحالة كان الموضوع غير يقدر يتصرف و ما يتوهق


طيبة سوري يمكن انا ما وضحت لج

بغيت اعرف في الامتحان cat 1و2

شو عنوان القطع الكومبرهنشن

----------


## موموحبحب

الغاليات منو عيالها في الشويفات العين بغيت ادخل بناتي

----------


## خاطرة

مرحبا خواتي مشكورين ع هالتجمع الجميل والجهود الحلوه وحابه أنظم إلكم ولدي في الشويفات فرع خليفه أ في الصف الأول ، بس أخاف تكونون مشغولين بالتدريس ؟الأمتحانات عالأبواب والله يوفق الجميييع ،الحمد لله أنا مرتاحه للمدرسه وولدي أول سنه له فيها ؛ بس بغيت أسأل علي كتاب اللغة العربية ما أشوفه إييب غير كتاب المدرسة نفسها يعني ما رح يدرسون منهج الوزارة ؟ وياليت يا الطيبة طيبه اطرشيلي أمتحانات من اللي عندج بكون شاكره لج وألقاكم على خير ولا تضغطون على عيالكم (طاعوا منوه يتكلم ) صدق عشان ما ننقل الهم القلق ونكرهم في الإمتحان يعني ناقشوهم أنه الأمتحان فرصه حلوه لهم عشان يعرفون أنهم شطار وأنهم يقدرون يكونون أحسن الناس وخليج مبتسمه وأنت ادرسينهم عشان اتريحينه وما يطفر منج وحاولي اتنكتين معاهم وتسوون حركات رياضية فاصل بين الدروس وشربيهم عصير برتقال طازج قبل ما تبدون دراسه دايما بس مش بارد طبعا يعطيهم طاقه ويارب يصلحهم ويهديهم

----------


## مهاري2007

صباحكم ورد وياسمين

فديتكن بغيت اسالكم عن نماذج امتحانات الكي جي ون 

والله ولدي الله يحفظه مخبل فيني ما يبي يدرس 

وانا ابي النماذج عشان اراجع له تراه اسبوع امتحانات

----------


## أم خلفان77

الله يوفق عيالنا وعيالكم يارب 
بس حبيت انبهكم لشي صار لي في الامتحانات اللي فاتت.
لحمدلله بنتي معدلها كان 97 ونزل الى 93 
وكاطلعت على اوراق الاجابة وكنت معترفة معاها باخطائها ما ععدا اني انصدمت من درجتي القراءة وحدة 55 وعدالها نجمة واباكم تنتبهون شو معنى النجمة معناها ان الطالب بحاجة للتقوية 
ودرجة القراءة الثانية 75 طبعا انصدمت وايييييييييد 
ورجعت للتقرير الاول ولقيت بنتي في القراءة ماشاء الله 100 في كلا الدرجتين للقراءة .
وما سكتت كتبت عريضة طويلة ودبستها وما هناني اطرشها واستاذنت من شغلي ورحت للمديرة 
اعتراضي على شو لاحظت ان بنتي كاتبه اسمها بالكامل على كل الاوراق ما عدا ورقة القراءة المعلمة مكملة الاسم وفي غيرها بنفس الصف حصة 
معناته مش ورقة بنتي 
غير ان المعلمة كانت محددة الكلمات بالاحمر وحاطة خطوط حمراء تحت الكلمات اللي ما تمكنت بنتي من قرائتها ومحوطة صورة الام والبييبي 
وهذا الشيء لحمدلله استبعده لان بنتي بسم الله عليها تقراء وتميز الصور ومتاسسة عندهم من كي جي 1 وفي القراءة فديتها تقراء القصص اللي ما خذوهن بسم الله عليها 
وراحت المديرة للفصل وبالفعل قرت بنتي وقالتبنتج قرت وباجر بشوف لج الموضوع وطبعا كان اسلوبي وايد محترم وهادي يبت لها التقريرين وصورتهم وبرهنت لها انا نحن المعلمات ممكن نغلط في موضوع الاسماء وما ابا منهم الا ان يجسكون ورقة البنت فلا يعقل بنيت تنزل من الامتياز للحفة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟وقلت لها انا ما دربت بنتي الحين ممكن تقرينها اي درس وتتاكدين !!!
وفعلا كلمت المديرة ثاني يوم وقالت كان لبس في الموضوع وبتراجع فرع الشارجة وبيطرشون لي تقرير جديد وما زالت انتظر وقالت بتنفسي امتحنن بنتج وقريتها وبالفعل مش ورقتها لحمدلله لحمدلله .
اميس كنت اكلم معلمة العربي مال بنتي فالهاتف وخبرتها قالت تصير هالسالفة في غرفة الكنبيوتر ررروم الناس اللس ترصد الدرجات وصارت قبل لان الرصد في فرع الشارجة وبنتي في فرع ام القيوين .


وهاي السالفة كلها وانتبهوا وونصيحتي اكدووا على عياللكم كتبون الاسم كامل والسيريال نمبر مالهم لان المعلم اللي يمنحنهم مش معلمهم وما يعرفهم وينادون الاسماء ويحطون ارقام لهم هاللي فهمته من بنتي ورقمها2 قلت لها مب مشكلة لو نادوا وحطوا الرقم وكتبوا او ما كتبوا هاي مسولييتج والله الموفق .

----------


## مهاري2007

الحين النجمه معنهاااااااااااااااااااااا تقويه هذي ابي احد يفهمني اياهاااااااااااا

لان كل اوراق ولدي تنكتب عليها قود وتكون ما دحته المس وهم شي نجمه 

اهى اهى 

دار راسي

----------


## ام ريماني

> الحين النجمه معنهاااااااااااااااااااااا تقويه هذي ابي احد يفهمني اياهاااااااااااا
> 
> لان كل اوراق ولدي تنكتب عليها قود وتكون ما دحته المس وهم شي نجمه 
> 
> اهى اهى 
> 
> دار راسي


لا فديتج تقصد في تقرير النتائج اللي يكون مع اوراق الامتحانات

يوزعونه عليها بعد التصحيح

----------


## أم خلفان77

هيه 
اقصد في تقرير النتائج اللي يكون مع اوراق الامتحانات

يوزعونه عليها بعد التصحيح

----------


## moony44

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

خواتي بغيت استوضح منكم منهاج المدرسة يتبع الوزارة ؟؟ام مختلف عنها و شو بالنسبة للاجازات؟؟ 

و شي ثاني متى يفرقوهم الاولاد و البنات؟؟؟ و لا يتموون مختلط لين ثانوية عامة؟؟

يدرسون فرنسي بعد؟

----------


## sweeeet

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
> 
> خواتي بغيت استوضح منكم منهاج المدرسة يتبع الوزارة ؟؟ام مختلف عنها و شو بالنسبة للاجازات؟؟ 
> 
> و شي ثاني متى يفرقوهم الاولاد و البنات؟؟؟ و لا يتموون مختلط لين ثانوية عامة؟؟
> 
> يدرسون فرنسي بعد؟



وعليج السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
غناتي المنهج عندهم ( سابيس ) يعني دمج بين الامريكي والبريطاني وياخذون من الوزاره العربي والدين والتربيه الوطنيه 
الاجازات اغلبها مع اجازات المدارس الحكوميه 
بس العيب الوحيد ان الدراسه مختلطه وما يفرقون بين البنات والاولاد لين الثانويه .

----------


## ريييوم

خواتي النجمه اللي تكون في التقرير اللي يرسلونه بعد الإمتحانات يعني أن الطالب راسب في هاي الماده لآن درجة الرسوب أقل من 60 وبالنسبه لإمتحان القراءه هي مب بس قراءه تكون معاه أسئله شفهيه عن القطعه اللي بيقراها الطالب وأسلوبه في القراءه هذا بالنسبه للجريد 2 وطالع .
الله ينجح عيالنا ومانشوف ولا نجمه

----------


## أم خلفان77

يزاج الله الف خير وانا تابعت الموضوع ولحمدلله طلع فيه خطأ 
وفديتها بنتي قروها اكثر من مرة واكثر من معلمة بس عشان يتاكدون وهي فديتها ما تقول ولما رحت للمديرة خبرتني وحاولت تطمنى وما زلت انتظر التقرير التصحيحي واتصور بيبعثونه ويا التقرير الجديد.

----------


## الريانة55

هلا شو فيكم على قطع الشويفات هههههههههههههههههههه حسستوني اني سيلانية لأني البس بنتي من عندهم عادي الخامة قطن مريحة للاطفال و بعدين الهدف من المدرسة ان كل الاطفال يلبسون نفس الشئ هذا الشئ يزرع في الاطفال حب الغير و تشعرهم بالمساواة مع الكل ............... فديتها بنتي تراها تلبس ماركات برا المدرسة بس داخلها حالها حال أي طالب ولا أحب أميزها بشئ عن غيرها ............فديت عيونها

----------


## ريييوم

كلامج صدق يالريانه55 ثياب الشويفات زينه وهم أصلاً سايرين يتعلمون مب يستعرضون بس في أمهات الله يهاهم يبون يميزون عيالهم عن الباجين .
أختي أم خلفان أنا عيالي في شويفات أم القيوين يمكن يطلعون عيالنا ربع في المدرسه الله يحفظهم .

----------


## باحثة حقوق

الحمدالله ارتحنا من الامتحانات الصعبة و باجر سبلنغ

----------


## ريييوم

صدقج أختي باحثة حقوق والله بنجح عيالنا وعيالكم وييبون درجات تفرح .. اللهم آمين

----------


## باحثة حقوق

امين يارب

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

استغفر الله اخيرا ايه و الله يا الباحثه
نخلص باجر ان شاءالله و مسافرين الخميس على خير, بنروح للبرد بالكويت ( هياااااااااااااااااااااااااا)
الله يستر من النتايج خصوصا مع الكبير
وايد بدعنا انا وياه في التدريس. ابيه يعتمد على نفسه بالدراسه اشوي اشوي و بشوف عاد اشلون الريبورت ماله هالمره, كنت اشويه مهملته و مركزه مع اخوه الصغير
الله يوفق الأثنين و يحفظهم يارب
و طبعا يوفق عيالكم كلكم خواتي يااااااااااااارب

----------


## باحثة حقوق

تروحون و ترجعون بالسلامة اخت طيبة صح الكويت وايد برد قالوا درجة الحرارة وصلت تسعة 
و الله يعينا على النتايج بس ان شاء الله خير 
نحن نحاتي نتايجهم و اليهال مستانسين بالاجازة 
الله يوفق الجميع يارب و اجازة سعيدة للكل خاصة للامهااااااااااااات لانه تعبنا من التدريس

----------


## خاطرة

كل عام وأنتوا بخير الله يوفق عيالنا ويبيضون الويه

----------


## باحثة حقوق

السلام عليكم 
شلونكم و شلون اليهال من بعد الاجازة 
بشرونا بنتايج عيالكم الحمدالله بنتي بيضت الويه و ماراح تعبنا بالفاضي 
الحمدالله يارب و الله يوفق عيالكم يارب

----------


## خاطرة

نحن بعده ما وصلنا شي

----------


## باحثة حقوق

لا اختي هو مطرشين مسج انه نتايج جاهزة لازم انتو تروحون تراجعون المدرسة انا اتكلم عن فرع الشارجة

----------


## أم جويرية

مو مرتاحة لهاي المدرسة ما دري ليش

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

تسلمين اختي باحثه ما تقصرين
انتوا بشروني عن عطلتكم قبل ما اسأل عن النتايج اللي الحمدلله طلعت حلوه

عيالي نتايجهم زينه الكبير هذا مستواه ما ينزل الحمدلله و الصغير ماشاءالله عليه 
الله يوفق الجميع ان شاءالله

ولدي الكبير عنده مشكله وحده بس السبيلنج.
طالعه روحي معاه من كثر ما اقوله ادرس و اكتب الكلمات و اهو عمك اصمخ, ما يقولي الا ما احب السبيلنج و ما ابي ادرس, ليش كله انا اللي يعطوني اشياء وايد و اخوي الصغير لأ؟
لو بس يجابل هالكلمات اشويه اسم الله عليه يكون امتياز بس العناد اللي براسه هذا الله لا يراويكم

----------


## باحثة حقوق

الحمدالله على نتايج اليهال اخت طيبة 
و الحمدالله عدى الفصل الاول على خير 
و ان شاءالله عيالنا الله يوفقهم و يظل مستواهم متقدم 
الصراحة انا مرتاحة وايد مع مدرسة و حتى بناتي و نتايجهم الحمدالله حلوة

----------


## باحثة حقوق

شو السالفة وينكم لاحس ولا خبر

----------


## أم خلفان77

كل عام وانتوا بخير 
لحمدلله الاجازة كانت حلوة 
والتقريربعده ما وصل 
تحياتي وسلامي للجميع

----------


## عطوف

انا محتاره بين الشويفات والامريكيه وراكيس 
ابا اسجل بنتي فديتها بتكون كي جي ون بليز نوروني والله محتاره

----------


## mahroti

سلام يا صبايا في حد عنده عيال كانوا بمدرسة ثانيه ونقلتوهم الشويفات؟ بنات ولا اولاد 
وكيف كانت الدراسة وتغيير المنهج معاهم
بليز فيدوني؟

----------


## الصحبة

الدوام متعب وايد دايما أفكر أطلع عيالي أجول متى بيعيشون حياتهم

----------


## عوشة

هلا بنات

منوا عندها فكرة عن شويفات خليفة أفي بوظبي لأني افكر بإذن الله اسجل بنتي فيها السنة الياية كوجي 1

اللي ناوية تدخل عيالها تشاركني

----------


## nada777

بنات بدي اروح اسجل ابني السنه الجاي ب كيجي 1 بس هل هل صحيح انهم ما يقبلو الاولاد الي ما يعرفو انجليزي؟ و شو هو امتحان المستوى الي بتعمللهم ياه كيف بتم و شو بتسألهم؟

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> كل عام وانتوا بخير 
> لحمدلله الاجازة كانت حلوة 
> والتقريربعده ما وصل 
> تحياتي وسلامي للجميع



السلام عليكم حبوبه
تقارير الفاينل لازم الأهل ياخذونها من المدرسه ما يبعثونها وياه للأسف.
روحي المدرسه تلقينه جاهز

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> الحمدالله على نتايج اليهال اخت طيبة 
> و الحمدالله عدى الفصل الاول على خير 
> و ان شاءالله عيالنا الله يوفقهم و يظل مستواهم متقدم 
> الصراحة انا مرتاحة وايد مع مدرسة و حتى بناتي و نتايجهم الحمدالله حلوة


الله يسهل باجي امورهم يارب يا الغاليه و يوفق الجميع

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> انا محتاره بين الشويفات والامريكيه وراكيس 
> ابا اسجل بنتي فديتها بتكون كي جي ون بليز نوروني والله محتاره


خلج على الشويفات وايد زينين في التأسيس و بعد جذي ممكن تطلعينهم لو حابه

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> بنات بدي اروح اسجل ابني السنه الجاي ب كيجي 1 بس هل هل صحيح انهم ما يقبلو الاولاد الي ما يعرفو انجليزي؟ و شو هو امتحان المستوى الي بتعمللهم ياه كيف بتم و شو بتسألهم؟



عادي حبوبه ما تفرق معاهم يعرف او لا
و بالنسبة للاختبار وايد بسيط تسأل الطالب شنو اسمك و اي اسئله عاديه و بسيطه جدا بس يبون يتأكدون انه الطالب يتكلم.
هذا اللي صار معاي لما سجلت عيالي

----------


## shereenah

> الدوام متعب وايد دايما أفكر أطلع عيالي أجول متى بيعيشون حياتهم


أختي الصحبة
عيالنا عايشين حياتهم بالطوووول والعرض
وبعدين أنا من تجربتي أحسن لهم المدرسة من يلسة البيت وتضييع الوقت على التلفزيون واللعب والضرابة مع بعض...

ويمديهم يردون البيت ويطلعون لهم ساعة الحديقة وياكلون ويرقدون...

من وجهة نظري ومن تجربتي أيام الإجازات (اللي تطلع عيني فيها من كثر سؤالهم ماما وين بنروح اليوم وماما شو بنسوي اليوم وماما اريد أروح تويز ار اص اليوم....الخ) أحسن لهم ولنا المدرسة...

وعندج الإجازة طووووويلة تلحقين تقعدين فيها معاهم وتشبعين ويشبعون فيها منج...

وألا شو رايج أختي طيبة الكويتية!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ام راشـد

انا في 2009 سجلت ولدي وكانو طالبين مني اييبه ...هالسنه سجلت بنتي ومول ما شافوها ولا طلبو مني اييبها وقت التسجيل مع انها اصغر من ولدي وبادية دراسه 3 سنوات وشهر يعني عادي لا امتحان مستوى ولا شي  :Smile:

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> أختي الصحبة
> عيالنا عايشين حياتهم بالطوووول والعرض
> وبعدين أنا من تجربتي أحسن لهم المدرسة من يلسة البيت وتضييع الوقت على التلفزيون واللعب والضرابة مع بعض...
> 
> ويمديهم يردون البيت ويطلعون لهم ساعة الحديقة وياكلون ويرقدون...
> 
> من وجهة نظري ومن تجربتي أيام الإجازات (اللي تطلع عيني فيها من كثر سؤالهم ماما وين بنروح اليوم وماما شو بنسوي اليوم وماما اريد أروح تويز ار اص اليوم....الخ) أحسن لهم ولنا المدرسة...
> 
> وعندج الإجازة طووووويلة تلحقين تقعدين فيها معاهم وتشبعين ويشبعون فيها منج...
> ...



كلامج صح و الله يا شرينه
ماشاءالله عليهم عايشين حياتهم لأنه لا واجبات ولا اي شي لما يرجعون من المدرسه, بس لعب.
انا اللي اجابلهم و اخليهم يراجعون معاي اللي خذوه بالمدرسه و اخليهم يقرون. غير جذي يقعدون يجابلون التلفزيون و يلعبون. و بصراحه طالعه لهم بسالفه تخرعهم منه كله اقولهم اللي يقعد جدام التلفزيون وايد يصير غبي ههههههه
و مرات انادي واحد منهم و ما يرد علي اقوله شفت هذا التلفزيون و ما يسوي.

و علشان نفتك من حنتهم وين نروح ووين نرد بالاجازه مشركتهم في الأنشطه يوم السبت. منها يستانسون و بنفس الوقت يحبون المدرسه زياده و يحركون جسمهم

----------


## ام سيف وعمار

اخواتي انا اولادي بمدرسة اقرأ رح انقلهم على الشويفات بالشارقة
لكن عندي عدة اسئلة اتمنى تجاوبوني...
بخصوص الدين كيف عندهم؟؟؟
الطلاب عندهم واجبات منزلية و الا بس فترة الامتحانات..
عندهم رقابة منيحة على الاختلاط...
عندهم نظامig
في مشكلة اذا كان الكبير رايح قريد5 و التاني قريد2
في خصم الاخوة؟؟؟
ضروري حبيباتي ردوا بسرعة

----------


## ام سيف وعمار

وينكم اخواتي

----------


## باحثة حقوق

> وينكم اخواتي


حبيبتي انا عندي بنتين وحدة بصف اول ابتدائي و الثانية kg1 الصراحة مدرسة مهتمة بالدين وااايد حتى لو الياهل مب حافظ السورة بصورة ممتازة تنبهح المدرسة انه لازم الياهل يحفظ السورة عدل 
لايوجد خصم للاخوة
بخصوص نقل اولادج سوف يجرى لهم اختبار تحديد مستوى و على الاساسة تستطعين التفكير بنقل اولادك
لا توجد واجباااااااااااات

----------


## باحثة حقوق

> سلام يا صبايا في حد عنده عيال كانوا بمدرسة ثانيه ونقلتوهم الشويفات؟ بنات ولا اولاد 
> وكيف كانت الدراسة وتغيير المنهج معاهم
> بليز فيدوني؟


انا بنتي درست كجي ون و كجي تو بمدرسة دولية ثم قمت بنقلها الى مدرسة الشويفات و الحمدالله بنتي ما واجهت اي صعوبه

----------


## باحثة حقوق

شدوا الهمة الامتحانات الاسبوع الياي بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## ام سيف وعمار

> حبيبتي انا عندي بنتين وحدة بصف اول ابتدائي و الثانية kg1 الصراحة مدرسة مهتمة بالدين وااايد حتى لو الياهل مب حافظ السورة بصورة ممتازة تنبهح المدرسة انه لازم الياهل يحفظ السورة عدل 
> لايوجد خصم للاخوة
> بخصوص نقل اولادج سوف يجرى لهم اختبار تحديد مستوى و على الاساسة تستطعين التفكير بنقل اولادك


الله يجزيك كل خير لكن اختي عندهم واجبات منزلية و الا بس فترة الامتحانات...
اي ساعة بيرجعوا من المدرسة

----------


## التفاح الاخضر

محد عنده دروس او اسئلة او امتحانات لكي جي 1 . احب اشوف

 :Smile:

----------


## عوشة

السلام عليكم بنات
اليوم رحت الشويفات خليفة ا
قالولي مسنين بوكليت كتيب عن المدرسة بس بعدهم ماخلصوه حق الأهالي عيب يعرفون اكثر عن المدرسة 
ماخلوني احضر كلاسات بس عادي كنت اتمشى بين الكلاسات عادي واطل على الطلبة 
الحلو ان وحدة من المساعدات قالتلي ان الحينه اليهال يرومون يقرون كلمة كلمة واو ماشاء الله 

يشكل عام ارتحت للمدرسة بس انصدمت من عدد الطلبة في الصف بين 24-28 
حسيت وااايد كان عبالي اقل 
شي يهال كانوا يأكلون في الكلاس ويهال يأكلون في الكانتون اللي هم دافعين لوجبة الغداء الساخنة على قواتها 

وبس

التسجيل شهر 3 والله كريم

----------


## باحثة حقوق

> الله يجزيك كل خير لكن اختي عندهم واجبات منزلية و الا بس فترة الامتحانات...
> اي ساعة بيرجعوا من المدرسة


لا توجد واااجيات بالنسبة لبناتي 
و الدوام يخلص الساعة ثلاث و عشر دقايق

----------


## باحثة حقوق

خواتي جدول الامتحانات لقريد ون طرشو لنا الجدول العربي بس باقي المواد الانجليزية و الماث ما طرشولنا بي اتاكد بس صح و لا

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

صح ما دزوه 
بس تأكدت من الويب سايت مالهم و اول امتحان يوم الخميس القادم ان شاءالله و بيكون عندهم منتال ماث و هاند رايتنج

----------


## Roo7_AD

ابا اعرف متى التسجيل حق السنه اليايه .. ابا اسجل بنتي كي جي 1 

سمعت انه شهر 3 .. ما تعرفون اي تاريخ بالظبط ؟؟ 


لان انا برع البلاد و برجع اسبوع الامارات عسب التسجيل وبرد ايطاليا مره ثانيه ><

----------


## عوشة

روح اي فرع بتسجيله بنتج 

التسجيل اول شهر ٣

----------


## fatimazx

للرفع ....

----------


## wr000d

سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## مهاري2007

السلام عليكم ورحمه

اشحالكم قرووووووووووووووووب الشويفات ربكم بخير

بتخبركم اناااااااااااااااا ولدي في كجي ون يستوي تسجيله في كيجي 2 ديركت والا انااااااااااا لازم اروح وسجل.

----------


## sweeeet

> السلام عليكم ورحمه
> 
> اشحالكم قرووووووووووووووووب الشويفات ربكم بخير
> 
> بتخبركم اناااااااااااااااا ولدي في كجي ون يستوي تسجيله في كيجي 2 ديركت والا انااااااااااا لازم اروح وسجل.


لا فديتج ..
هم بيطرشون اوراق لج عسب اتعبينها اذا يكمل دراسته يعني كي جي 2 عندهم والا لا .

----------


## عطوف

السلام عليكم
الغاليات انا في ورطه كبيره
ولدي في مدرسة راس الخيمة الانجليزيه وهوفي الصف الثالث 
بس احس به المدرسه مال لعب 
او مثل مايسمونها مدرسة الفايف ستار
الحين افكر انقله للشوفيات شو تقولون 
شو رايكم بيتعب ولدي في الشويفات 
انا سمعت انهم ايعيدونهم سنه 
حرام 
غامضني بنتي السنه اليايه بسجلها كي جي في الشويفات شو رايكم 
البنت مب مشكله 
بس المشكله في الولد صف ثالث ما اعرف كيف بيتقبل الوضع لانه وايد يعطونهم واجبات 
بليز ردوا عليه 
ابا اقرر بسرعه ما ابا اخرب مستقبل ولدي

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> السلام عليكم
> الغاليات انا في ورطه كبيره
> ولدي في مدرسة راس الخيمة الانجليزيه وهوفي الصف الثالث 
> بس احس به المدرسه مال لعب 
> او مثل مايسمونها مدرسة الفايف ستار
> الحين افكر انقله للشوفيات شو تقولون 
> شو رايكم بيتعب ولدي في الشويفات 
> انا سمعت انهم ايعيدونهم سنه 
> حرام 
> ...



السلام عليكم حبوبه
بالنسبة للولد ما اعرف اذا يعيدون له سنه ولا لأ هذا يعتمد على مستواه. هم راح يسوون له امتحان و على اساس الامتحان يقررون يقبل في المدرسه ولا لأ.
انتي روحي و توكلي على الله و سئلي المدرسه احسن لا تخلين كلام الناس يأثر عليج, الكلام ما يخلص ماشاءالله.
و تقولين يعطونهم واجبات وايد, قصدج شويفات؟؟؟؟
الشويفات مافيها واجبات موليه. كل شي يسوونه هناك في المدرسه الغاليه من جذي يومهم الدراسي طويل علشن يرجعون البيت و اهمه مخلصين كل شي و مرتاحين.

روحي سجلي عيالج الأثنين و توكلي على الله و ان شاءالله خير يارب

----------


## عطوف

طيبه كويتيه جزاج الله الف خير

----------


## خاطرة

خواتي أنا مضايقه من تدريسهم للغه العربيه ولدي في الصف الأول كتاب واحد خاص بالمدرسه مش منهج الحكومه وبس كلمات وجمل بسيطه ما فيه شغل ع مستوى صف أول يعني ما شي تحليل كلمات تركيب جمل طمنوني اللي عندهم عيال شو مستواهم في العربي

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> خواتي أنا مضايقه من تدريسهم للغه العربيه ولدي في الصف الأول كتاب واحد خاص بالمدرسه مش منهج الحكومه وبس كلمات وجمل بسيطه ما فيه شغل ع مستوى صف أول يعني ما شي تحليل كلمات تركيب جمل طمنوني اللي عندهم عيال شو مستواهم في العربي


حبوبه لا تحاتين
مره سالتهم عن نفس الموضوع ليش انهم كتاب واحد بس و مو كتاب الحكومه, قالوا لي لانه هالكتاب اهمه مسوينه و شامل كل اللي بكتاب الحكومه و تمرينات اضافيه من عندهم.

الحين ولدي الكبير في جريد 2 وايد كتب تقريبا 3.

و قارني ولدج اللي بجريد 1 بعد ما يخلص مع اي ياهل بعد مخلص جريد 1 بس في مدارس حكومه, تلقين ولدج احسن. و هالشي صار معاي.

انتي تابعيه و كل يوم خليه يقرا و بجذي يكون ممتاز لا تحاتين

----------


## ام ريماني

بالتوفيق لعيالنا الامتحانات بدن الله يعينااااااا

----------


## Um-Khalid

خواتي شحالكم

عندي استفسار و بغيت اي احد يدرس في الشويفات او يعرف احد يدرس في الشويفات فرع دبي يرد علي.

السؤال اهو, ماذا يدرس الطالب في مرحلة الكي جي 1؟
يعني يعطون عربي و دين لل KG1 w KG2 ولا لا 
اشلون الطلبه هناك, هل محترمين ولا فيه لعب و دلع بالمدرسه ؟؟
ما تقصرون

----------


## خاطرة

> حبوبه لا تحاتين
> مره سالتهم عن نفس الموضوع ليش انهم كتاب واحد بس و مو كتاب الحكومه, قالوا ليانه هالكتب اهمه مسوينه و شامل كل اللي بكتاب الحكومه و تمرينات اضافيه من عندهم.
> 
> الحين ولدي الكبير في جريد 2 وايد كتب قريبا 3.
> 
> و قارني ولدج اللي بجريد 1 بعد ما يخلص مع اي ياهل بعد مخلص جريد 1 بس في مدارس حكومه, تلقين ولدج احسن. و هالشي صار معاي.
> 
> انتي تابعيه و كل يوم خليه يقرا و بجذي يكون متاز لا تحاتين


مشكوره فديتج والله يبرد قلبج وأنا واثقه في رايج لأني متابعه ردودج كنت متغمضه أنقله مدرسه ثانيه بس الحين خله الله يوفقه

----------


## ام جوجوجو

اخواتى رايكم ايه بالشويفات ابو ظبى اللى بشارع المطار اريد اسجل بنتى kg2وبصراحه فرع خليفه حاسه انه كتير كتير تعب على البنت انها تروح لخليفه كل يوم والتسجيل متى

----------


## sweeeet

> حبوبه لا تحاتين
> مره سالتهم عن نفس الموضوع ليش انهم كتاب واحد بس و مو كتاب الحكومه, قالوا لي لانه هالكتاب اهمه مسوينه و شامل كل اللي بكتاب الحكومه و تمرينات اضافيه من عندهم.
> 
> الحين ولدي الكبير في جريد 2 وايد كتب تقريبا 3.
> 
> و قارني ولدج اللي بجريد 1 بعد ما يخلص مع اي ياهل بعد مخلص جريد 1 بس في مدارس حكومه, تلقين ولدج احسن. و هالشي صار معاي.
> 
> انتي تابعيه و كل يوم خليه يقرا و بجذي يكون ممتاز لا تحاتين




مشكورييين ؟؟
انا واايد كنت احاتي هالسالفه ؟؟
لانه معاناه بالنسبه لي ؟

----------


## عطوف

انزين صف رابع شو كتبهم شو يعطونهم انا خايفه عبى ولدي من انتقاله من المدرسه الانجليزيه للشويفات يكون فرق وينصدم واخاف ينزل مستواه بليز دلوني الله يجزيكم خير وشكرا على ردودكم وتفاعلكم معاي

----------


## nada777

بنات انا اليوم رحت و شفت شويفات فرع دبي و الله المدرسة عجبتني و ناويه اسجل ابني كي جي 1 بس الي انا خايفة منو انها المسؤوله هناك قالتلي التسجيل بكون باخر 2 و الاولوية للاولاد الي اخوانهم بشويفات و انه كتير على قائمه الانتظار انا خايفة اني انتظر و بعدين ما يقبلو ابني و ما احصل مدرسة تانية ! دلوني هل مزبوط انه ممكن ما الاقي كرسي لابني و الا هادة مجرد كلام بحكو عشان تتمسكي بالمدرسة؟

----------


## السحاب الصافى

لا حبيبتى دا مش مجرد كلام علشان تتمسكى بالمدرسة فعلا المدرسة عليها إقبال كبير وانا واحدة من الناس فى الامارات بقالى اربع سنيني لفيت بأولادى كل سنة على احسن المدارس فى الامارات اللى هى مش مدارس هنود يعنى ولا الاولاد هنود ولا المدرسين هنود المدرسين كانوا اجانب ورغم كده فى الاخر رحت الشويفات وكانت احسن إختيار وما تصدقيش اللى يقول اخلاقيا مش كويسة المدرسة كويسة جدا وانا بنتى بتروح تصلى الفرض بفرضه فى حجرة الصلاة من غير ما حد يقولها ولا يلزمها الهم انتى ازاى مربية ولادك فى المنزل وعلى اى اخلاق لكن نصيحة كل سبت اسألى بالتليفون لا تننظرى لاخر شهر 2 كده هيبقى ما فيش اماكن ولما يقولوا فتحنا التقديم قدمى بسرعة وامتحنى ابنك ولو قبل إن شاء الله ياخدوه

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

الله يوفقكم يارب و تحصلون المدرسه الزينه للعيال ان شاءالله

----------


## الجوريXD

موفقيين

----------


## أم حمـــداني

مرحبا بنات ...

أنا خاطري أدخل أولادي مدرسة شويفات بفرع رأس الخيمة ...عندي كم من سؤال؟
أولا :ولدي الصغير شهر ثمانيه بيكمل ثلاث سنوات هل يقبلونه بهالعمر ...؟؟
ثانيا: شو رايكم بالمدرسه اللي براك يعني بنفس مستوى الافرع الثانيه اللي في دبي والشارجه ...؟؟
وثالثا: متى بيكون التسجيل للسنه اليايه؟...

ومشكورين على هالتجمع مفيد الصراحه

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> مرحبا بنات ...
> 
> أنا خاطري أدخل أولادي مدرسة شويفات بفرع رأس الخيمة ...عندي كم من سؤال؟
> أولا :ولدي الصغير شهر ثمانيه بيكمل ثلاث سنوات هل يقبلونه بهالعمر ...؟؟
> ثانيا: شو رايكم بالمدرسه اللي براك يعني بنفس مستوى الافرع الثانيه اللي في دبي والشارجه ...؟؟
> وثالثا: متى بيكون التسجيل للسنه اليايه؟...
> 
> ومشكورين على هالتجمع مفيد الصراحه



هلا و الله ام حمداني
بالنسبة للعمر ايه يقبلونه, المهم انه الطفل يكمل 3 سنوات قبل 15 سبتمبر
و ما اعرف عن فرع راك و مستواه لكن اعتقد انه نفس الشارقه و دبي.
و التسجيل للسنه اليايه خلاص على الأبواب يبدون من شهر 2 ان شاءالله بالكثير شهر 3

----------


## باحثة حقوق

خواتي متى التسجيل للسنة الياية بالنسبة للطلبه القدامي هل باول ثلاثه لانه رحت المدرسة و قالولي بشهر ثالثه هذا الكلام من شهرين
فرع الشارجة

----------


## مها جميرا

> بنات انا اليوم رحت و شفت شويفات فرع دبي و الله المدرسة عجبتني و ناويه اسجل ابني كي جي 1 بس الي انا خايفة منو انها المسؤوله هناك قالتلي التسجيل بكون باخر 2 و الاولوية للاولاد الي اخوانهم بشويفات و انه كتير على قائمه الانتظار انا خايفة اني انتظر و بعدين ما يقبلو ابني و ما احصل مدرسة تانية ! دلوني هل مزبوط انه ممكن ما الاقي كرسي لابني و الا هادة مجرد كلام بحكو عشان تتمسكي بالمدرسة؟


اختي ندا

انتا اختي الصغيرة في الشويفات .. اخر سنة لها و عيال اخوية اثنين .. واحد كيجي 2 و الثاني جريد 2

و اختي حاطينها تشرف على التسجيل للجداد و لاولياء الامور ..اقصد من ضمن اللجنة الطلابية المكلفة بالاشراف ع التسجيل

المهم اكدت عليها تتاكد لي متى يبدا التسجيل 

و بالفعل التسجيل في شهر فبراير 

و انا كنت خااااااايفة لانه العام اللي فات طافني التسجيل لاني كنت اتحرى التسجيل في ابريل ..

المهم السنه هاي و صيتها .. و قالت انتي ما خبرتيني انا اللي اشرف على هالامور في المدرسة ..

و قالت انه لنا الاولوية بحكم و جودها هيه في المدرسة و عيال اخوية .. يعني فيه ملف للعايلة

بس اختي ندا حاولي تسجلين من وقت

----------


## مها جميرا

> مرحبا 
> انا بصراحة اشكر اختي طيبة الكويتية اللي اقنعتني بتدخيل بنتي للشويفات ولحمدلله الحين مخلصة الكجي 1 و2- ورايحة جريد ون .
> فرع ام القيوين 
> مرتاحة لحمدلله معاهم صح دوامهم طويل بس بصراحة يخلصون كل واجباتهم ويحفظونهم ومريحتني فديتها بنتي لما اجيك على مستواها واللي خذته استانس ويحفظونهم سور قصيرة .
> بس خاطري ادخلها مركز تحفيظ لكن ترجع متاخرة وحاليا قاعدة ادور على محفظة تيني البيت لو بالاسبوع 3 مرات .
> ملابسهم غالية ومب زود ودلتني حرمة ع محل يبيع القطع فام القيوين واتصور عادي اشل خامتهم لموهنس وبيطلع لي نفس درجة الرمادي .
> والتفصيل في خياط زي المدارس في شارع الوحدة .
> انا شخصيا استلمت الملابس قبل رمضان ومعزمة افصل لبنتي تنورة بجيب خلفي وطويلة شوي لانه تنورتهم كانها شورت ولونها يملح بسرعه و باهته وبنوتي فديتها مصرة وتصيح تبا شرات ربيعتها ولما سالت امها خبرتني السر .
> 
> ...


الغالية و ين خياط زي المدارس بالظبط ..؟

----------


## عيونه

هلا بناات

ناويه انقل عيالي الشويفات في بوظبي و عندي اشوية استفسارات

كم فرع موجود عدنا و شو احسن فرع؟؟ هل يوجد باصات ولا لا؟؟؟
بنتي جريد 1 من الامارات الوطنيه تتوقعون عادي تنقبل؟؟؟ لان المنهج وايد غير...
كيف اسعارهم؟ و متي التسجيل؟؟؟


و مشكورات

----------


## حلم صيفي

السلام عليكم 

صارلي 3 ساعات اقرا بالتجمع والحين خلصت 

اولا مشكورات خواتي على المعلومات اللي فعلا افادتني جدااااااا

خاصة اني ناوية ادخل بنتي الشويفات السنة الياية ^^

الناس كلامهم ما يخلص وكلهم يقولون ان اخلاقيات هالمدرسة سيئة جدااااااااا وتعلم الاطفال من صغرهم 

على قلة الاحترام والكلام هذا 

لكني بصراحة اثق بأراء سيدات المنتدى هذا وعلى اساس ما قرئت اليوم قررت اسجلها بإذن الله 

بس ياليت تخبرونا متى تبدأ التسجيل عندهم ؟؟؟

والله يوفق عيالنا جمييييييع ويحققوا احلامنا فيهم قولوا امييييييييين 

وتراني اكيد بصير ادخل القسم هذا على طووووول 

والسموحة ^^






لا تنسون تخبرون متى يبدأ التسجيل عشان نلحق حالنا ^^

----------


## loootya

انا بنتي في الصف الاول شويفات ياليت القي وحده بنتها او ولدها في الصف الاول عشان نتناقش عن الدراست الامتحانات

----------


## عوشة

حلم صيفي وين بدخلين بنتج اي فرع 
مدينة خليفة ولا المبنى الجديم داخل بوظبي

----------


## ][ام نوف][

انا افكر اطلع بنتي من الشويفات لعده اسباب : 

شوفن حبوبات من ناحيه الانجليزي ما شاء الله توب توب وما عليهم كلام 
اما من النواحي الثانيه ما عيبتني 

اولا 
يوم يقولون النشيد الوطني العيال واقصد الكيجي ون والكيجي تو 
> ما اعرف عن الثانيين 
يكونون في الكلاس يلعبون وما شي ابد احترام للوطن 
اقل شي يخلونهم يوقفون .......
ماشي احتفال ب اليوم الوطني

اكيد طبعا شي احتفال بالكريسمس 

ماشي عندهم فعاليات

نقطه ثانيه مس العربي اتكلمهم بلهجتها ( من بلاد الشام )
واتعلمهم مفردات باللهجه مب بالفصحى

اخر مره انصدمت ييبين ورقه من المنهج فاوراق عمل بنتي
ومكتبون للكره ( طابة)

اتعلمهم اناشيد مثل ( أأليييييف بااااي بووووبايييه الم ارصاص ومحااااييييه )

الاوراق العمل مال العربي يكونون ابيض واسود والصور مب واضح 
والخط مب واضح ابدا ابدا السين اتكون كانها شخطه 
والنقطتين مال التاء يكون شخطه .......الخ 

وباجر ان شاء الله انا ماخذه موعد ويا الادره عشان اناقشهم بخصوص هالمسائل 

والسموحه والله على ما اقوله شهيييد

----------


## باحثة حقوق

> انا بنتي في الصف الاول شويفات ياليت القي وحده بنتها او ولدها في الصف الاول عشان نتناقش عن الدراست الامتحانات


حبيبتي انا بنتي بقريد ون فرع الشارجة

----------


## باحثة حقوق

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> صارلي 3 ساعات اقرا بالتجمع والحين خلصت 
> 
> اولا مشكورات خواتي على المعلومات اللي فعلا افادتني جدااااااا
> 
> خاصة اني ناوية ادخل بنتي الشويفات السنة الياية ^^
> 
> الناس كلامهم ما يخلص وكلهم يقولون ان اخلاقيات هالمدرسة سيئة جدااااااااا وتعلم الاطفال من صغرهم 
> ...


التسجيل ببدا بشهر ثلاثه ومن الاحسن انج تتصلين بالفرع الي راح دخلين بنتج ان شاء الله و الله يوفق البنوته

----------


## مها جميرا

انا اليوم اتصلت الشويفات .. قالو لي تسجيل الكيجي بيتوقف عقب 10 ايام ..

بسير باجر باذن الله اسجل و لدي


انا اتكلم عن فرع دبي .

----------


## فراشه الحقل

بصرااااااااااااحه درااااستهم وتاسيهم قوي من ناحيه الانجليزي
بنتي في كي جي ون
ولاحظت عليها تحسن كبير من ناحيه الانجلش...

انا اقول الي تبغي تاسسهم عيالها صح ادخلهم شويفات وعقب تنقلهم اي مدرسه ثانيه 

بالنسبه للعربي ...انا اشوف انه مب لين هناك...

وبالنسبه للمواصلات شويفات فرع ام قوين موفرين موصلات لطلاب عيمان

----------


## عوشة

فرع بوظبي مدينة خليفة قالولي شهر مارس اوله

ودقيت من يومينوقالوا نص مارس!!

----------


## مها جميرا

امس سرنا الشويفات ..للتسجيل للكي جي .. و عبينا الفورم .. و قالو بيعطونا موعد للمقابلة..

----------


## باحثة حقوق

السلام عليكم خواااتي
خواتي الي تعرف اطلع جدول الامتحانات من موقع المدرسة ارجوكم تقولي لانه حاولت اكثر من ساعة و ما عرفت وين

----------


## nada777

> امس سرنا الشويفات ..للتسجيل للكي جي .. و عبينا الفورم .. و قالو بيعطونا موعد للمقابلة..


اختي بس متى قالولك بعطوكي موعد لانه انا قالتلي انه بدي استنا لشهر 4 للموعد!!!

----------


## حلم صيفي

> حلم صيفي وين بدخلين بنتج اي فرع 
> مدينة خليفة ولا المبنى الجديم داخل بوظبي


 
مبنى ابوظبي القديم .. 

ليش انتي بعد بتسجلي بنتج هناك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## حلم صيفي

> التسجيل ببدا بشهر ثلاثه ومن الاحسن انج تتصلين بالفرع الي راح دخلين بنتج ان شاء الله و الله يوفق البنوته


 
مشكورة اختي .. ربي يحفظ احبابج 

انا اتصلت فيهم اليوم وقالولي اني اتصل فيهم الاسبوع الياي وهم بيخبروني متى اسير لهم ...

----------


## nada777

بنات بليز جاوبوني هل فعلا تقييم الاولاد راح يكون باخر 4 ؟

----------


## عوشة

> السلام عليكم خواااتي
> خواتي الي تعرف اطلع جدول الامتحانات من موقع المدرسة ارجوكم تقولي لانه حاولت اكثر من ساعة و ما عرفت وين





> مبنى ابوظبي القديم .. 
> 
> ليش انتي بعد بتسجلي بنتج هناك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



اها
ان شاء الله بسجلها فرع خليفة ا

----------


## عوشة

> مشكورة اختي .. ربي يحفظ احبابج 
> 
> انا اتصلت فيهم اليوم وقالولي اني اتصل فيهم الاسبوع الياي وهم بيخبروني متى اسير لهم ...


وانا بعد دققت لهم اليوم قالولي نص شهر مارس

----------


## سنيورينا

صباح الورد 

انا عيالي فالشويفات ..
الاول في جريد 1

والثاني كي جي 1

والحمدلله المدرسه ممتااااااااازة ..

----------


## البهية

مدرسة الشويفات في دبي ول
الا الشارجه ؟

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

الشويفات موجوده في اغلب لامارات
ابوظبي و دبي و الشارقه و ام القوين و راس الخيمه

----------


## fatimazx

يزاكم الله خير

----------


## مها جميرا

> اختي بس متى قالولك بعطوكي موعد لانه انا قالتلي انه بدي استنا لشهر 4 للموعد!!!



هلا ..

قالو بيتصلون .. بس ما حددو متى راح يبتدون المقابلات ..

اختي انتي سجلتي في شويفات دبي ؟؟

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

التسجيل لطلبة المدرسه يبتدي من الاسبوع القادم لحد نص 3
و من بعدها يبدي تسجيل الطلبه الجدد

امس دزوا ورقه مع عيالي لاعادة تسجيلهم في المدرسه للسنه القادمه

----------


## mony11

السلام عليكم 
لو سمحتم انا بستفسر عن الشويفات ابوظبي اللى فى مدينة خليفه حابة انقل ابنى ليها مين تقدر تفيدنى عن الاساتذة واهم شئ الجنسيات انا سالتهم قالو لى كلهم اجااااانب مافى هنود ولا باكستان

----------


## حلم صيفي

> السلام عليكم 
> لو سمحتم انا بستفسر عن الشويفات ابوظبي اللى فى مدينة خليفه حابة انقل ابنى ليها مين تقدر تفيدنى عن الاساتذة واهم شئ الجنسيات انا سالتهم قالو لى كلهم اجااااانب مافى هنود ولا باكستان


 

ليش عيالج بأي مدرسة موجودين الحين ؟؟؟؟

----------


## mony11

> ليش عيالج بأي مدرسة موجودين الحين ؟؟؟؟


كامبردج ابوظبي

----------


## حلم صيفي

وما عيبتج المدرسة ؟؟؟

مع انهم يمدحوها وااااااايد ....

----------


## سوارة



----------


## nada777

> هلا ..
> 
> قالو بيتصلون .. بس ما حددو متى راح يبتدون المقابلات ..
> 
> اختي انتي سجلتي في شويفات دبي ؟؟


اه والله اختي بدبي و اعطيتهم كل الاوراق المطلوبة

----------


## مهاري2007

ووووووووووين انتي مسجله عيالج اختي

----------


## حلم صيفي

انا .......

عندي بنوتة بدخلها الشويفات السنة الياية .... شويفات بوظبي ... 

والحين بانتظار افتتاح التسجيل ....

----------


## mony11

> وما عيبتج المدرسة ؟؟؟
> 
> مع انهم يمدحوها وااااااايد ....


فى الاول كانت ممتازة وقالو لى عند تسجيل ابنى كل المدرسين اجانب وفعلا كجى 1 اجانب وكجى 2 اجانب تفاجئت لما ابنى وصل صف اول كلهم هنوددددد ماعدا مدرسة الانجليزى بس اجنبية ونفس الشيئ صف ثانى هنننود بس مدرسة الانجليزى اجنبية وبعدين مدرسة الرياضيات ما تشرح لهم تكتب على السبورة وهم ينقلون تفاجئت جيت ادرس ابنى لامتحان الرياضيات اشياء كثيرة ما عندو خلفية عنها ولما جبت ملزمتو وسالتو كيف حليتها فى المدرسة قالى لا الميس كتبت على السبورة واحنا نقلنا

----------


## حلم صيفي

> فى الاول كانت ممتازة وقالو لى عند تسجيل ابنى كل المدرسين اجانب وفعلا كجى 1 اجانب وكجى 2 اجانب تفاجئت لما ابنى وصل صف اول كلهم هنوددددد ماعدا مدرسة الانجليزى بس اجنبية ونفس الشيئ صف ثانى هنننود بس مدرسة الانجليزى اجنبية وبعدين مدرسة الرياضيات ما تشرح لهم تكتب على السبورة وهم ينقلون تفاجئت جيت ادرس ابنى لامتحان الرياضيات اشياء كثيرة ما عندو خلفية عنها ولما جبت ملزمتو وسالتو كيف حليتها فى المدرسة قالى لا الميس كتبت على السبورة واحنا نقلنا


 

ممممممممممممممممممممممممممم 


الصراحة استغربت ..... 


الحين اهم شي تكون الشويفات زينة ... معقولة عقب فترة الشويفات بعد يصير فيها جي ><


صرنا نخاف من المدارس .. بدل ما يطوروا نظام التعليم صار الكل يتراجع ... الله يعين ...


انا بجرب بنتي مع الشويفات السنة .. اذا اوكي بكمل معاهم واذا لا بنقلها فورا مدرسة ثانية .. عشان اهم شي مرحلة التاسيس ..

----------


## mony11

> ممممممممممممممممممممممممممم 
> 
> 
> الصراحة استغربت ..... 
> 
> 
> الحين اهم شي تكون الشويفات زينة ... معقولة عقب فترة الشويفات بعد يصير فيها جي ><
> 
> 
> ...


فعلا اهم شيئ مرحلة التاسيس والمصداقية فى الكلام لسه قبل شوى متصلة على الشويفات اسئل متى التسجيل قالو لى بعد يوم 17 /3 الله يسهل يارب 
انتى اى فرع بتسجلى بنوتك

----------


## باحثة حقوق

هلا خواتي
اليوم المدرسة دزت مع بنتي جدول امتحانات الفاينل الله يسهل لعيالنا يارب و يسر امورهم 
يلا شدو الهمة ويارب يفرحونا عيالنا بنتايجهم

----------


## مها جميرا

على فكرة الرسوم الدراسية بيزيدونها تقريبا 10% في الشويفات للسنة اليايه

الحين الكيجي ون تقريبا 17000 الف ..

----------


## عطوف

اللي عندها *كتاب الرياضيات للصف الرابع الخاص لمدرسة الشويفات* ومحلول ارجوكم ابغي منكم لولدي حتى لو اشتريه بليز 
ارجوكم انا من راك وولدي بيسون له امتحان تحديد مستوى لانه ناقلتنه من مدرسه اخرى

----------


## om Abood

السلام عليكم من فترة ما دخلت التجمع, الله يوفق عيالنا ان شاء الله امتحانات الفاينل قربت والتوتر الصراحة بدا
بغيت مكنم طلب اذا وحدة عندها نماذج امتحانات الفاينل لسنوات سابقة تطرشهم لي وجراكم الله كل خير

----------


## حلم صيفي

> فعلا اهم شيئ مرحلة التاسيس والمصداقية فى الكلام لسه قبل شوى متصلة على الشويفات اسئل متى التسجيل قالو لى بعد يوم 17 /3 الله يسهل يارب 
> انتى اى فرع بتسجلى بنوتك


 
انا البارحة سرت لهم وقالولي التسجيل يبدا عقب اسبوعين .. يعني لحين يخلصوا تسجيل الطلاب اللي عندهم ويعرفوا كم يلزمهم بعد ...
بسجل بنتي بفرع ابوظبي البناء القديم مثل ما يقولون ^^






> على فكرة الرسوم الدراسية بيزيدونها تقريبا 10% في الشويفات للسنة اليايه
> 
> الحين الكيجي ون تقريبا 17000 الف ..


 

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

استغربت من كلامك .!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

عشان السنة هذي بسجل بنتي ور سومهم على الكي جي 1 حوالي 19500 

ما عدا اللباس والكتب والاكل والمواصلات .. يعني بس رسوم 

معقولة كل إمارة اسعارها بشكل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## حلم صيفي

> هلا خواتي
> اليوم المدرسة دزت مع بنتي جدول امتحانات الفاينل الله يسهل لعيالنا يارب و يسر امورهم 
> يلا شدو الهمة ويارب يفرحونا عيالنا بنتايجهم





> اللي عندها *كتاب الرياضيات للصف الرابع الخاص لمدرسة الشويفات* ومحلول ارجوكم ابغي منكم لولدي حتى لو اشتريه بليز 
> ارجوكم انا من راك وولدي بيسون له امتحان تحديد مستوى لانه ناقلتنه من مدرسه اخرى





> السلام عليكم من فترة ما دخلت التجمع, الله يوفق عيالنا ان شاء الله امتحانات الفاينل قربت والتوتر الصراحة بدا
> بغيت مكنم طلب اذا وحدة عندها نماذج امتحانات الفاينل لسنوات سابقة تطرشهم لي وجراكم الله كل خير


 

الله يوفق عيالكم بإمتحاناتهم وينجحون ويحققوا كل آمالكم فيهم 
امين يارب ^^

----------


## حلم صيفي

للرفع

----------


## باحثة حقوق

> الله يوفق عيالكم بإمتحاناتهم وينجحون ويحققوا كل آمالكم فيهم 
> امين يارب ^^


يارب و مشكورة حبيبتي

----------


## باحثة حقوق

الحمدالله سجلت بنوتاتي للسنه اليايه و الله يسر امور الكل يارب

----------


## *** أم ميرة ***

هلا وغلا

خواتى بغيت استفيد من تجاربكم

بحكم الدراسة في شويفات قوية

اذا كان الطفل درس اول وثانى روضة بمدرسة ثانية هل يقدر يكمل في شويفات صف اول

هل يعطون دروس تقوية في الصيف وكم المدة والمبلغ

يا ريت الى مرت بهالتجربة تفيدنى

هل قدر الطفل يكمل وياهم ولا لا

----------


## باحثة حقوق

> هلا وغلا
> 
> خواتى بغيت استفيد من تجاربكم
> 
> بحكم الدراسة في شويفات قوية
> 
> اذا كان الطفل درس اول وثانى روضة بمدرسة ثانية هل يقدر يكمل في شويفات صف اول
> 
> هل يعطون دروس تقوية في الصيف وكم المدة والمبلغ
> ...


السلام اختي
بنتي كانت بمدرسة دولية كجي ون و كجي تو و بعدها نقلتها للشويفات علىطول قريد ون و الحمدالله و مشاءالله عليها مستوها مثل اليهال الي درسوا بالمدرسة كجي ون و كجي تو 
هي اختي في صيفي و انا دخلت بنتي البرنامج الصيفي و تركيزه على الانجليزي و الرياضيات و مدة الصيفي ست اسابيع بس ما اذكر كم المبلغ اسمحيلي و بنتي استفادت وايد من الصيفي 
قدمي ولدج على اختبار تحديد المستوى و هم بخبرونج اذا الولد يقدر يكمل معاهم او لا 
و الله يوفق ولدج يارب

----------


## *** أم ميرة ***

> السلام اختي
> بنتي كانت بمدرسة دولية كجي ون و كجي تو و بعدها نقلتها للشويفات علىطول قريد ون و الحمدالله و مشاءالله عليها مستوها مثل اليهال الي درسوا بالمدرسة كجي ون و كجي تو 
> هي اختي في صيفي و انا دخلت بنتي البرنامج الصيفي و تركيزه على الانجليزي و الرياضيات و مدة الصيفي ست اسابيع بس ما اذكر كم المبلغ اسمحيلي و بنتي استفادت وايد من الصيفي 
> قدمي ولدج على اختبار تحديد المستوى و هم بخبرونج اذا الولد يقدر يكمل معاهم او لا 
> و الله يوفق ولدج يارب


تسلمين ويزاج الله خير
ان شاء الله بسالهم والله يقدم الى فيه الخير

----------


## mony11

> الحمدالله سجلت بنوتاتي للسنه اليايه و الله يسر امور الكل يارب


لو سمحتى اختى اتى فى اى اماة سجلتى بناتك عشان هنا فى ابوظبي كل يوم اتصل على الفرعين فرع خليفه وفرع المشرف المبنى القديم الاثنين لسة ما فتحو التسجيل للطلبة الجدد

----------


## mony11

للرفع

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> لو سمحتى اختى اتى فى اى اماة سجلتى بناتك عشان هنا فى ابوظبي كل يوم اتصل على الفرعين فرع خليفه وفرع المشرف المبنى القديم الاثنين لسة ما فتحو التسجيل للطلبة الجدد


اختي الباحثه مسجلة بناتها في فرع الشارقه

----------


## mony11

> اختي الباحثه مسجلة بناتها في فرع الشارقه


شكرا على مرورك

----------

